# Weekly Competition 2022-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R U R' F' U2 F' U F R
*2. *U' R' U' R2 F' U R' F U2 F U'
*3. *U2 R U R U' F R2 U' R2 U' R
*4. *U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 F U' F U R'
*5. *U' R' F2 R U' R U' F' U' F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' L' D2 R F' U2 R' U' D R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 L F U F'
*2. *D' L2 F' U2 B L2 R2 U2 R D2 L' U2 F' U' B' F' R' F'
*3. *F' R2 D R' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L D U2 R' D L B
*4. *B2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L D2 L2 B' R' D2 U' B' U2 B2 R2
*5. *D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B' U' D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R' B U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' L' B F2 D2 L2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 D' L U2 F2 D Fw2 B D' Fw' U2 B' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw R' Uw Rw R U2
*2. *L' F2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 F2 U' R F2 R D R' Fw2 R U' L Uw2 L' Uw2 D2 U2 Fw2 U' Fw' L2 D' B2 L' Uw' Rw D2 F Uw2 Rw' F D'
*3. *L U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R U' R' B D F' D2 R B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D R2 D2 Rw2 L B2 Uw2 R2 U Fw Uw2 U2 B2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 D' F2 U' L2 Fw
*4. *U R F L U2 B L U2 B' U' F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' Uw2 R' D Fw2 D F2 Rw2 L' U L2 U Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 L' Fw2 B' Rw' F2 U' Fw' Uw2 U2 L'
*5. *L F D2 B' U2 B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' D R' F2 L' B D B Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F B2 L2 U2 F2 Rw' F2 R2 U2 Rw U' B D Uw Fw R' L2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Bw2 F' D' U' Lw2 Uw2 R U2 Uw' D' F' D' Fw2 U B R F' Fw2 U' F2 Uw' Rw' R2 U2 Uw2 D R2 U2 R' Fw B' D Rw' F2 Fw Dw2 R' Uw F2 Dw2 D U' R' Fw' R' B D Lw Dw Uw2 R2 Uw2 Bw F2 U2 Lw2 Dw L Dw2
*2. *L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' Dw' F B2 Rw Uw' B2 Dw Uw F2 Dw2 B' Fw2 U2 Fw Dw B' Rw Bw Lw2 Bw' Uw' Dw' Fw B' Dw' Bw2 F D' Dw Rw' U Uw' Dw' L' F2 D' Bw2 D2 Bw F2 B L B' D Bw' Dw2 D2 U' Bw2 Uw2 U' D2 F2 D Bw'
*3. *Rw' U2 Fw' Lw B2 D' Uw Rw2 U Rw Uw R F Lw U2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 B2 L' Fw2 D Fw' Rw U2 F' R2 Fw2 Lw L2 F2 D' L U' Fw L B' D Bw Fw2 Uw Dw' B' F' D' Rw2 Lw Dw' Uw D Rw2 D2 U' Bw R F2 D' Lw U2 B2
*4. *U' R' Uw' R Lw' Rw Bw' F' Lw Fw2 Uw Lw F2 Uw' U Fw2 D Fw Uw' Dw2 L2 Rw' U' D Dw2 L' U' Dw F' U Dw2 D2 R Bw Lw2 B Rw' R Fw' U2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' U' Bw2 U' L' D R2 D L2 Bw2 L2 Uw L U' D' F' Uw'
*5. *Fw Lw' D' U2 Rw2 Dw' Rw B2 U' D B F U R2 F Bw2 Uw B R Lw2 Bw2 R2 Rw Bw2 L F2 Uw B' L' R' Lw2 B L2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw Lw R' F Uw R Dw2 Fw' Lw' B' Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 Uw' F2 D L2 D2 Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 D F' Rw Bw' Rw' D' B2 3Uw' 3Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' R' L2 3Fw U' 3Fw U L2 3Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw F' D2 L Fw Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' F' 3Uw' Fw' Bw' D Bw2 L' U2 3Rw2 D2 L2 Bw2 F2 U 3Rw2 Uw' Bw L 3Rw2 3Uw B U' L2 Rw 3Rw' D Rw' F D2 U2 Bw' F Rw2 F2 Fw D2 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 Dw B' Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw' F'
*2. *Dw' Rw L' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 U' B 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw Uw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw Fw Dw' 3Rw B F2 Uw' B2 U2 Bw D2 3Rw D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' F2 3Uw L' 3Fw Bw 3Rw' Lw' R2 Uw2 D Bw' Dw' D' L D Dw R' Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw R' Rw' Uw' Dw' B' U2 F2 Bw Fw2 U Rw2 B2 L' 3Rw2 Lw2 R' Fw F Lw2 R2 L2 3Uw' U' L' U2 3Rw Dw2
*3. *B F 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw Bw Fw Uw2 Bw' F' 3Fw L2 3Fw L Lw2 Uw' U Rw' 3Uw' Uw2 R' Uw' Lw L' Fw Dw U Rw' R2 D2 Dw' Lw2 F2 3Fw 3Uw U R Lw D L Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw Fw D2 3Fw2 Lw' Fw Rw2 D2 Dw B Rw U Rw' D2 Bw' F2 U2 Dw' Bw Uw Lw Dw Fw2 D2 Rw D2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw R' 3Uw' Dw2 U
*4. *U2 3Uw Fw' Lw D' R' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw L2 R2 Rw' Lw U' L Dw2 B' Dw2 Rw 3Rw Dw 3Fw' Rw D Dw' Rw D2 Uw 3Fw2 L Dw' R' 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw' Bw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw' U' 3Rw D' 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw' Bw Rw Lw2 B Uw' U 3Rw Lw L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw 3Fw Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' L2 F' 3Rw Uw Fw 3Uw' 3Rw B2 Uw2 U Lw' Rw Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' U2
*5. *Rw2 Bw' 3Fw' Rw U Fw Lw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw' Lw2 R' L' 3Uw2 Fw' B Rw' R' Fw 3Rw' Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 Bw2 D' B2 Fw Lw2 R' Dw2 L B2 F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Fw' B' Lw2 Rw' B2 R U Rw 3Rw' 3Fw R2 Fw2 Rw 3Rw' D U2 B' Uw' U2 3Fw Fw2 D2 Rw F2 3Rw' D B2 U2 Bw2 Rw B F2 Dw' U 3Uw' Bw Lw R2 Uw' F Dw Bw' Uw2 3Uw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw2 3Lw F2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw R2 U' R' Lw' F' D' F2 Dw Uw 3Uw2 3Lw2 D Bw' L' 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw 3Uw' B' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw U' 3Bw2 3Lw2 B' 3Lw 3Dw' Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 B Rw' 3Rw' F Bw 3Rw' R' Bw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw R2 3Fw F D Rw 3Fw2 B' F U2 Rw' F' B' D 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw' L Fw' R' U2 Lw 3Bw Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw' R' L' B2 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw B2 3Dw Uw Fw 3Lw2 3Bw2 B2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw Bw'
*2. *Fw Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw Bw Lw2 U' Lw Rw' Bw Uw' D' L' U 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 Dw U' 3Rw2 U' Uw B' Uw 3Dw' Dw' Fw 3Rw2 Uw Bw2 U' Dw2 3Fw B 3Dw2 U2 R2 U2 B 3Rw' Lw' 3Lw' D2 L2 3Bw' 3Rw' Fw2 F Bw' D F 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw' U2 Dw2 Uw2 D2 F2 Dw L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw L 3Fw2 Rw F2 R 3Rw2 3Bw U' R 3Dw2 3Lw F' U2 B' Rw' Uw2 3Lw D Bw2 U2 3Rw Rw 3Lw2 3Fw2 D2 U 3Dw2 L' R2 U 3Rw' F' 3Bw
*3. *R' Rw Bw2 3Bw 3Fw' R Rw2 Dw' B Uw Dw L R Lw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 L 3Uw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw 3Lw2 U 3Lw Uw2 B2 Dw2 U' 3Uw' D Rw2 Uw2 F D2 L' Uw2 Rw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Uw' Uw 3Rw U B2 Dw' Lw 3Bw2 3Lw Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 3Bw2 U Rw' D' 3Dw Dw2 R2 D U2 3Lw2 Fw' 3Fw' Rw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Uw D' Rw2 Bw U' R' Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 F' R F' Bw' B' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw' 3Lw2 F R B' Uw D B' 3Fw Dw U 3Fw'
*4. *3Fw' U' L Rw' R' 3Dw B' R' B Dw2 3Fw' D2 Bw' F 3Rw2 R2 3Dw2 Lw U2 Fw L' 3Fw2 3Bw F' R2 3Bw' 3Dw Rw 3Rw' 3Dw R' 3Rw' L' 3Fw Lw 3Dw' Lw Rw L2 B 3Uw Bw2 Uw B' Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 L' R 3Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Rw B' 3Uw Uw2 3Lw2 Rw2 B U 3Bw 3Dw' 3Fw R Bw2 Fw' L' Dw' Lw' L2 U R F 3Bw U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F R 3Bw Dw Lw D F R' U2 B Bw' Dw 3Lw' D2 B 3Dw
*5. *3Bw' Uw2 B2 3Bw' U' Uw L2 3Lw2 Bw L R2 3Bw' L 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 U2 Dw' 3Lw' D B' 3Lw2 3Rw Lw 3Dw L 3Uw 3Bw2 Rw U' L' 3Fw D Lw2 B2 3Bw2 F2 Rw D' Uw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Bw U D Fw' F' 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' U2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw F2 Dw2 U Rw 3Dw2 L' 3Bw2 3Fw 3Dw 3Rw' Lw' Bw2 Lw 3Bw2 B2 Bw2 U 3Bw2 3Fw2 Lw' Rw2 F' D2 F2 3Uw2 D2 3Bw' D2 3Lw Fw2 Dw 3Rw R' Bw Uw 3Dw2 Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Fw' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F U' R2
*2. *U' F U2 R U' R U' F' U' R2 U'
*3. *U R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F L2 B2 U D' F2 U L2 B R' B2 L D2 L U2 L2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B U2 L2 F' U L F U' B2 Rw2
*3. *U' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B D' L' B' R B F2 U' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U' F2 D F2 U R U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 L2 B Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 U2 L' R U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 Fw Uw2 Fw B2 L' Uw' Fw2 Uw D' Fw2 Uw' L2 x2 y2
*2. *F' U R F2 D B' R B U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 R U Rw2 U' L B2 D' Fw2 U Fw' U' L2 B2 Uw' Fw' B' Rw Fw2 U B F' x2 y2
*3. *L' F' R F2 R U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F R U R B' D L' Uw2 R' L2 D2 B Uw2 F R' Uw2 B2 U2 Fw2 L' Uw U2 B Uw2 L2 Fw2 D2 B' Rw D U2 Rw' Fw z'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' F' Fw' D' B' F' Fw' Lw' Fw D R' D Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw L' F R' U' L2 B' D B2 Fw' Uw2 L Bw' Rw' Fw' L' R D Uw L' Rw' D2 L' Fw2 F L2 Rw' U' R' Bw Dw' L F2 L R Uw Lw2 U2 Dw B' F2 R' Lw2 D' B 3Rw2
*2. *B' U F Dw2 L2 Dw R U2 R F Uw L Dw L2 Fw2 R2 U' Uw Lw2 D2 Lw' Uw Rw' U' L' Fw' B2 Lw2 U' F' Lw2 D2 L' F2 Uw2 Lw' R' B L2 D2 Bw' Dw F' Rw' B Uw' Dw' Bw2 B2 Fw2 L' Fw' U Bw2 D F Fw' Rw L' D2 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *Lw' B Bw' Dw Bw2 Rw' Uw F' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw F2 U B Fw2 Rw' Lw2 R D Dw Fw2 U2 Bw' U2 Uw2 D Bw2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Lw U' L Uw' B2 D2 U' R Dw' D' R2 D Bw2 U2 B2 Uw' R2 Rw Dw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' B2 U F 3Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' U2 Bw2 D' 3Uw' Bw' D2 B' F2 R D' Uw2 U' 3Uw F U 3Rw B2 Fw Lw' R' 3Uw Lw Fw2 Lw' Dw 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw' U2 B 3Uw2 D Bw 3Fw' F Uw' F' L' R Dw2 3Uw2 U2 Bw Rw' L2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' R Lw D Lw' 3Fw' Dw U' 3Fw Fw2 B' Dw' R' F' R Dw2 3Uw R F2 R2 L Fw' 3Rw L F' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' B Dw' x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 R2 D' 3Dw Dw' Fw' Dw Fw' 3Bw Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Fw' R2 Bw' U' F B2 Lw D F' Bw Fw2 3Lw B U2 L2 B' F' R 3Fw 3Bw 3Dw D' 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw 3Bw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 Dw 3Bw R Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Bw2 L' 3Bw' Uw' Bw R2 D' 3Rw' 3Bw Dw Lw U' Rw' Bw2 F Rw Fw' Lw Fw F Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Dw' Fw2 B Uw2 B2 Bw F2 Dw Uw2 3Dw' 3Uw F' Lw2 3Lw2 F' 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw 3Lw' Uw 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 L 3Uw x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U D' R2 F' D B L U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' U2 Fw'
*2. *B' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B R B' F2 L' F' D L' R B Rw2 Uw'
*3. *R B' L2 U' D2 R F' U2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*4. *B2 R F D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' B U' B L2 U' B' U R' Fw' Uw
*5. *B D2 F R2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 L' D' L2 B U' B2 L' B' Rw Uw
*6. *U2 D' L' B' U2 F' L2 U' R B F2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B' Rw2
*7. *R U2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F L2 R' D' L' U B2 U2 B' R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L D2 B F2 D2 R F' U2 B2 F2 Rw2
*9. *R2 L' D' F2 B L' B D L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 R' U Rw2 Uw
*10. *U2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 U R' F R' U2 F' L' U R2 F' D
*11. *F' B' R' L2 U' L D2 F' U' L2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 F R' U' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *R U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 F' D L U' B' F D' F U2 L Uw
*13. *L D' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R B F' R' D' U L2 U2 R U2 Fw'
*14. *B U2 B2 R U L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R D' L' F D' R' F' Rw Uw
*15. *F' B2 L2 B D F2 L' D' R B' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *D' F R' L B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R F' R' U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *R2 D2 R' L2 U' D L' B' D2 L2 F B D2 R2 F' L' D' L Fw Uw'
*18. *D L' F2 U L B' R U L' B' L' B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' Rw
*19. *B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F' L R' U2 B' L B' L2 D L Fw Uw'
*20. *U D' F B2 U2 R F L R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*21. *B U2 D' L2 F R U' R U2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B L F' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F R U R' B R B' U' L D R' Fw
*23. *F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B U R' D' B2 R' U2 B' F D2 F2 U' Fw'
*24. *F L' F U2 B2 R' B2 L B2 F2 R2 F D' F2 U2 L' D2 R Uw'
*25. *B D F D L' U' F2 B' R U F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L F' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *L U B U D L D2 L' F' R' U B2 U2 F D2 F D2 R2 B' Rw2
*27. *R2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' U' R F2 D2 R B' U2 F' R' Uw'
*28. *L F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 B U B L R D' B2 F D Rw2
*29. *L' U D2 L' B2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D R B L' U2 R F2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' L' R' F2 R' F D' B' L2 F2 Uw
*31. *B U2 F' B2 U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 D L U R B R2 B D' Fw Uw
*32. *R2 U2 B R D' U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L B' D' F D2 R2 D' Rw' Uw
*33. *R D' R' D' U2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 B D L' B2 D' R2 F' L' B' Rw Uw
*34. *F' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 L D U2 R' U' R U' F' R Uw
*35. *R2 F' R L U' R2 L' B D' U2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 R U' Rw2 Uw2
*36. *R L2 B2 D' R' B L F' B' R B D2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B Rw Uw2
*37. *D' B U L B2 R2 B2 D2 L R' U2 R' U R' B' R' U' F U2 Fw' Uw
*38. *B2 U B2 D2 L D' B U2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*39. *U2 D' F L U2 D' F' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F' D B' D Fw'
*40. *U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F' R2 F' R' U2 B F L2 F' L Fw Uw'
*41. *R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U R' D R2 D2 B L2 U2 B' L' F D' U'
*42. *B R2 B' F' D2 R2 B L2 R2 U L' F' D R' B2 L2 U2 F D' Rw
*43. *B2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 L B U' R2 D L2 D L F' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *F2 D U L2 R2 D F2 U R2 L B2 F R F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U Rw2 Uw
*45. *R L2 U R2 B2 D' L F2 L D B2 D' B D' U' R B Rw Uw2
*46. *D' R2 U2 R F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' D R' B F L R2 D2 L2 F2 D Fw' Uw
*47. *F' U' D L' U R D' F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R L2 B2 F D Rw
*48. *F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B' D' R B F L B' D2 U' F Rw Uw
*49. *D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F D' U B U2 B' D2 L B2 R U' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *U' L' B' R2 F D2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U' B L R B' R2 D L B' Rw2
*51. *F' R' B' U B2 L' R' D2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' U F2 R' F' Rw Uw2
*52. *U R2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 U2 R' B' F2 L U F' U L2 F R U2 Fw
*53. *L2 U D' R D2 B2 R D R B R2 F2 U' D F2 B2 R2 D B' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *R D B L2 U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B2 R' D2 U' F' L' B' D' L Fw
*55. *D2 B F2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F L2 D2 B' L' B R' U
*56. *R F2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B D F' L2 D L' U L' D2 B Rw Uw2
*57. *D' F2 U' R2 D' L F U' B' R' B F D F' D U B2 Rw
*58. *D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L U' F' D2 F' D L' R B' R2 D B2 Rw2
*59. *R' F2 R2 D' B2 D L F D2 B L2 U2 B R2 F' U B2 R' Uw'
*60. *F2 U2 L' F2 U L F B R F' B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R' U Fw' Uw'
*61. *F2 U R F U' D' B' R' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F U2 D2 R F' Rw' Uw2
*62. *L2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U' B D R2 F' R2 U2 R' B' D' U Rw'
*63. *U2 R2 F' R2 B F L2 D2 U2 F2 U' R F2 L D' R' D2 U R Fw Uw2
*64. *U' R' D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' U' F L' U F2 L2 U2 R' U Rw Uw
*65. *D F2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U' L' B F U B2 R U' Rw2 Uw'
*66. *U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' U B2 L' B' D' L' F2 U B2 L R2
*67. *R B' U2 F2 R L2 U' L2 F' U D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 Uw2
*68. *R2 D2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 B L2 U R' U B L' D' U' L' Fw Uw
*69. *B R2 B2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D' F2 R F2 U' B' U' R' U' R' D2 Fw Uw'
*70. *B D R' L U2 F2 B2 D' F U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B' L2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R' F' L U' R2 U L2 U2 F L2 B' F U L' R
*2. *D F D F L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D L' U F' R' B' U2
*3. *F L' D2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L' D' R U' L U' R B' D2
*4. *F' D R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L F2 D' R B' U' R U F' U'
*5. *U R F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L' F' R U2 B D2 R2 U' R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 L U' R' D2 B' L' D B' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F' U B2
*2. *F2 D' B' D' F' L B2 L B' D' R2 D F2 U' F2 L' B'
*3. *R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D F' L R B L2 U' L2 R
*4. *U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 U' B2 U2 R' F L' B2 D B R' U2
*5. *R' U' B' L' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B R' F U' L F U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 D R2 F2 B' R F2 R F U L2 U D F2 U' L2 B2 L'
*2. *F' U' R D2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' B' F2 L' R' B F' R2
*3. *B2 R D2 L R' F2 U2 R U B' U2 F' D' L2 U' L U' R' F
*4. *L2 F2 D2 B L2 F' L U B2 L D' B' D2 L2 D' R2 B
*5. *U2 F2 L B2 L D2 U' L2 B U' L B2 D L' B' D' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F D L B' U F U2 B' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R2 U F R2 F2 L R2 F2 R D2 L F L B' U2 B2 L F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B U' F' L2 B' R2 D2 F L' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R U' R' F U' R2 U' R U'
*3. *D' B2 D L2 F2 D' R F' U B' F2 L' F' U2 B2 L' D2 U
*4. *D2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R L2 F2 U2 B' U D2 F B' D' R' B2 D2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 R' U B2 U2 L F2 Uw2 U' Fw' Uw2 F' U' R2 Uw' F' Rw' Uw U' F2 D' Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U' F' U2 F U' F R2 U' R'
*3. *B' R2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R' U B' U2 F' L R' D B2 R B
*4. *B' L2 B2 D L U' F2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 D R2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L' U Fw2 R' D F2 B2 U2 Fw' L2 Fw F B' Rw F' Uw2 D2 F2 L' U
*5. *L' Fw' D2 Rw R' Fw U' Fw2 U2 Rw' Bw' L' U2 Bw2 L Lw2 Bw Uw Bw2 B2 Rw Uw Rw2 U Rw' Dw2 D B Bw2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 B U2 F' Dw Uw' B2 Dw' Rw' Bw U L2 Dw R' Lw2 B' D U' Bw' Uw R U2 F B2 Rw2 B' R2 B Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R' U' R U R U' R' U2
*3. *R' L' D' F' B U' R' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 R' D' R2
*4. *D2 L' U R D2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 R F U' F' U' R F' L2 Fw2 L' U' D' R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 L' Uw2 U2 B' U Fw' U Fw Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 F' R' Uw2
*5. *Fw2 D Bw2 R2 Rw Lw' Bw' F Uw B2 L2 R Lw' B2 Uw D2 R Uw' Dw' Rw2 F2 D L U B L2 F Bw Lw2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 Uw Fw U' Rw' Uw' Lw D' R L2 B Fw2 U' Uw F' D2 Fw R2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 Dw R2 Bw2 F2 Fw
*6. *Uw' F' 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 B L' 3Rw' R2 Lw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Dw Rw2 Lw2 U' Bw' Lw Bw 3Uw2 Rw F Dw Lw U Uw' B Dw Lw B R2 B2 Dw 3Uw' Rw D Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw Uw' U2 D2 3Uw L2 U Lw' F2 L' F2 Dw' 3Fw F D' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' Uw 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 R 3Rw F L' Fw2 3Fw2 Rw U' Fw' 3Uw R2 B2 D2 U2 Lw2 U2 Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U' R2 U2
*3. *D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F' D' R' D B' L2 D2 R U' L B'
*4. *B2 L2 F2 U L B R D U' F B2 R' U2 R L' D2 R2 F2 L F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 L' B2 R L U2 D Fw L2 D Fw L' R2 B' U2 Rw Uw' U' Rw' B'
*5. *R2 Rw B' Dw Uw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 B Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw B' Lw' L Rw R' U' Bw Lw' Fw2 B' Bw Rw' D' Fw2 F' R2 D' Rw' B D2 Dw L2 Fw2 Lw Bw D' Fw Uw Rw2 D2 R B2 L' F2 Bw2 Rw' Uw B Rw2 L Bw' L Fw2 Uw B
*6. *F2 D2 U Uw2 L Uw' B2 3Fw' L2 D 3Fw' Fw' F2 Lw Rw' L Fw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Uw2 R2 3Fw2 U' Rw' R Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw' U Uw Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 B Uw D 3Rw Fw B Uw Bw2 D 3Rw Bw' Lw' L' B R' F2 B' Fw' Uw' 3Uw' U' F' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw D' 3Uw B U Dw2 F Uw2 Rw2 L' 3Rw' U' Lw' Fw U L' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2
*7. *3Uw2 R2 Uw 3Dw L' Fw F2 B D' B D' U Bw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 R' L' 3Rw' Rw2 D' B 3Rw Fw Lw2 3Bw' R F2 D' Uw2 F2 3Dw 3Uw2 Dw Fw 3Rw' 3Fw2 L Dw2 U' 3Lw R Fw 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw Lw' Rw2 U2 F Dw' 3Fw' Fw2 B' F R 3Fw2 B' 3Lw2 3Rw Uw2 3Dw2 B' R2 3Lw' Lw2 3Dw B2 Uw' 3Dw' R' Dw F' 3Uw Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw' 3Uw' Lw' B2 Dw2 D B' Rw' U' 3Lw2 U D' R Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw R Fw Lw' U2 Lw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR3+ DL1+ UL0+ U1- R2+ D4+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D2+ L2+ ALL3- DR DL UL
*2. *UR1+ DR6+ DL3+ UL6+ U2- R4+ D2- L0+ ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D5+ L3- ALL0+ UR DR
*3. *UR4+ DR0+ DL5- UL4+ U3+ R4+ D4+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4- D2+ L2- ALL2+ UR
*4. *UR3+ DR4- DL5- UL5+ U1+ R1- D2- L3- ALL4- y2 U1+ R1+ D4+ L4- ALL4+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR2+ DL3+ UL5+ U2+ R4- D0+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5+ D3- L0+ ALL1+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U L' R' L' U L' B R B' L' u l r' b
*2. *U R' L R B R' U B L' U' B' l r' b
*3. *B' R' U' B' R' B' L' R' B' U' R u' l' r' b'
*4. *R B' R U B R L' U' B' R' L u' r' b
*5. *U' B' R B' L' U' R' L' U' R' L' u l

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-2) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) /
*2. *(4,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,-2) /
*3. *(1,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(4,3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (4,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-4)
*5. *(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' R U' R B' R B' R' U B
*2. *B L U L' U B' L B' R L' R
*3. *B L' R' L U' L' B L' R' L R
*4. *R L U B' L R L' R L U' R'
*5. *B R L B U B R L R L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' R2 BL BR2 BL2' U2 BR flip F2 BR2' BL2 U BL2' L F' L2 U2' F' U F2 U F U2' R' U' F' R2'
*2. *BR2' U2' F' U L2' F' flip U2 BR2 R' BL L' BR2 BL2' U2 F2 R2 U2' R F2' U2' R2 F2 R' U2 F'
*3. *BR2 flip U F2' U2 R2' BR R2' U2' BL flip R2 U2' F2' BR R U' BL2' L' R U2 F' U R2 U F2' R' U2' F' R' U'
*4. *R L2 flip R2 BR' BL2' BR' U2' BL BR2' flip U L2' F' BL L2' BR' BL2' L BR2 R2' U2 F2' U R2' U R2' U2 R2 F' U'
*5. *flip F' BL2 BR' U R2 U2' BL flip R F2 L2 U2 R2' BR2 BL2 L2' U' R2' U2 F' U R2 U2' F2 R' F2' U F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R U2 F' U2
*3. *U' F' L' D' R' L' F R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F R' D2
*4. *U' F' L F U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R' U L' R' B' U' B Fw2 U2 L D2 B Rw2 Uw2 L F2 R U2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 R' Uw' F' U2 B' Rw Fw2 U Fw' B' Rw2
*5. *Dw2 F B2 Bw' Dw2 U2 R2 Bw Lw2 L' Dw' U Lw' B2 D Uw2 Rw Bw' Dw L D' Bw L2 Rw U' Lw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 Bw L' D' L U2 Bw Fw Rw2 F Bw Rw' L2 B' Uw2 U2 Lw F2 D' Uw Bw' B F2 R U' Lw2 R' Fw' B' Uw' B Uw'
*OH. *L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 U L' D B2 R F2 R2 B' F L B'
*Clock. *UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL5- U1+ R3- D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL5+
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R L U R L' U' R B L' B' R' u' l' r' b
*Square-1. *(-3,2) / (1,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) /
*Skewb. *L B R U R B' R' L B U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R F L l b r b' R' B' F L' R' B L R' B R'
*2. *R B' r b' f' F l b' f L F' L' F' L' R
*3. *B' F r' R' b l' r L F' R B' F L R F'
*4. *F' f' l b' f' l' r' b' L' F' L' B F L F R B'
*5. *l L' B' r' R F b' l' f' B' R F' L R' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Bw' B' Rw' Lw B Lw Bw L' R Lw' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' u' l r'
*2. *Lw' Uw R B' Uw' L' Rw' U L' Rw Bw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Uw Rw' u' l' r' b
*3. *R' Lw Rw' U Bw' Rw' L' B Lw' U B Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Rw' u l r b
*4. *Uw' Rw R B' Lw' Bw' L' Bw' Uw' B Rw' Bw Lw' Bw Uw' Bw' Lw u l b'
*5. *B Rw Lw' L' Uw R' B' Uw Lw U Uw' Rw Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Lw' u b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L U R U L D R2 U2 L3 D R U L D2 R U2 R D2 L D R U R D L U R U2 L D L D R D L2 U R2 U L U L D3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U3 R D L D R2 U R D2 L2 U2 R U R D2 L2 U R2 D L D L U L U R2 D L2 U2 R D2 R D R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L D R2 U3 L D R D L3 U2 R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R U L3 D2 R D L U R U R2 U L3 D R2 D2 L U2 R D R U2 L3 D2 R2 D R U3 L D2 R D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D3 L U L U L D R D R U3 L D2 R2 D L2 U R U L D R D L2 U R D L U2 R D R2 U L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D R' B' L F2 B2 R2 U' D R F B2 L2 F2 B D2 B L2 B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R D U L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B' R2 D2 U B2 L' B' U2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' L F R' F L' D' L D2 F D2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F' U' R B' L' U' F' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' D' L2 U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 B' D2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F L' D R' U B' U' B2 U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 B L' U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D F' D' U R' D' B2 D'
*2. *F U F' R2 F2 U F D L' F' B2 L2 U' D B2 D L2 U' F'
*3. *U' B' D L2 U F U' L U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 B D
*4. *R D' B L F' B' L U2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R' U
*5. *U' F2 R2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 R' D L' B L2 B' L2 U' R' B F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR UL RF UR UF UB UL LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF RF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UL RF RB UR RF UF DB LB DB DL LB DL DF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ LF UL+2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 LB+2 DF+2 RF+ UR+2 DF DL+
*2. * UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UL UF UB LB RF UR RB UR LF UF UL RF UR UB UR RB UR RF UF DB RB DB DR RF DF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UB+ UR UB DF+2 DL
*3. * UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UF RF UF UR UL UB UR LB UL UF UR LB UL RF UR RF LF UF UL UB RB UB UR UB UR UB LF UF LF DB LB DL DB LB UB DR RB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 UL LF UL+ UB-2 DR- DF+2
*4. * UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UL UB UL LB RF UR RF UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB LB RB UB LF UF UL UF UL LF UF UR UB LF DB LB UL UF RF RB UR DF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ UR UB+2 DL+ DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+2 DR+ DB+ UB-2 LB+2 DR+
*5. * UF UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UL LB UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF LB UB LB RB UB UR UF LF UL UF UL UF UL UB RB DR RF UF RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF+2 UL+ DF DR DF+ DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R BR' F' D' F D BR R' U' L F' R' U F R U R' F' U' R L' D' BR' BL' F B R L'
*2. *BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' F R U R' U' F' L U' L' U' F' U' F' R L U' L' F R' L' U L F BR' R B R' B D'
*3. *F R F U F L F' L' U' R' F' R D R BR R' BR' D' R' F R' L' U F' L F L R' U' R L' U R' BL' D F' L' F' L U'
*4. *U' B BL' B' BL L B' U B' BL' B' BL L B' U B U' F' L F' U R L' R' F U L' U' R' U' B U D' F' D B U'
*5. *L' U' L F R U R' U' F' U L U BL' U' B' U B BL L U L' R U F R U' F' U L' R L R' U BR' D' B L' BL BR U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2022)

Results for week 51: Congratulations to Danny Morgan, Luke Garrett, and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(217)
1.  1.20 Charles Jerome
2.  1.31 Legomanz
3.  1.35 CornerTwisted


Spoiler



4.  1.48 NongQuocDuy
5.  1.51 Danny Morgan
6.  1.54 Luke Garrett
7.  1.64 TipsterTrickster 
8.  1.71 fdskljgrie
9.  1.72 asacuber
10.  1.82 leomannen
11.  1.94 Magdamini
12.  2.01 JackPfeifer
13.  2.13 tsutt099
14.  2.20 Daniel Partridge
15.  2.23 DLXCubing
16.  2.30 darrensaito
17.  2.32 Tues
17.  2.32 Mantas U
19.  2.38 dads_cookies
20.  2.42 Jorian Meeuse
21.  2.44 p.dranchuk
22.  2.53 AydenNguyen
23.  2.54 Ryan Pilat
24.  2.65 nigelthecuber
25.  2.74 CubingWizard
26.  2.76 Ash Black
27.  2.79 AndyMok
28.  2.81 ponte_fast
29.  2.83 Christopher Fandrich
29.  2.83 Cody_Caston
29.  2.83 cuberkid10
32.  2.85 AidanNoogie
33.  2.86 agradess2
34.  3.03 Dream Cubing
35.  3.04 EvanWright1
36.  3.06 Micah Wingfield
37.  3.08 2017LAMB06
38.  3.12 Boris McCoy
39.  3.21 derk
40.  3.22 LeviGibson
40.  3.22 Antto Pitkänen
42.  3.25 BMcCl1
43.  3.27 KingCanyon
44.  3.28 zSquirreL
45.  3.29 WizardCM
45.  3.29 fun at the joy
45.  3.29 VectorCubes
48.  3.30 gruuby
49.  3.34 G2013
50.  3.38 Parist P
51.  3.39 CubeLub3r
51.  3.39 lilwoaji
51.  3.39 eyeballboi
54.  3.41 Marcus Siu
55.  3.46 any name you wish
56.  3.51 BradenTheMagician
56.  3.51 TheReasonableCuber
58.  3.52 KarlJagiel
59.  3.53 KrokosB
60.  3.56 Calumv 
61.  3.59 NewoMinx
62.  3.60 Ethan1575
63.  3.61 mihnea3000
63.  3.61 wearephamily1719
65.  3.62 SpiFunTastic
66.  3.64 turtwig
67.  3.68 JakeAK
68.  3.69 Ravman
69.  3.74 yijunleow
70.  3.75 tuliphanos
71.  3.76 Nevan J
72.  3.77 aricuber
73.  3.78 DGCubes
74.  3.79 ThomasBevan
75.  3.80 Sawyer
76.  3.82 Tonester
76.  3.82 Hargun02
78.  3.83 weatherman223
78.  3.83 stanley chapel
80.  3.84 Mr_Man_I_Am
80.  3.84 floqualmie
82.  3.85 DynaXT
83.  3.88 Parke187
84.  3.91 Topher_
84.  3.91 juanixxds
86.  3.92 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
87.  3.95 Fred Lang
88.  3.97 ProStar
89.  4.00 bluishshark
90.  4.03 Magma Cubing
91.  4.05 Utkarsh Ashar
92.  4.10 sigalig
93.  4.12 midnightcuberx
94.  4.13 carlosvilla9
95.  4.15 cuberswoop
96.  4.16 I am gan for cubes
97.  4.17 Cubing Mania
97.  4.17 Ontricus
99.  4.18 Cosmic Cubes
99.  4.18 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  4.22 Cale S
101.  4.22 KamTheCuber
103.  4.24 hyn
103.  4.24 MCuber
103.  4.24 Raymos Castillo
106.  4.26 [email protected]
106.  4.26 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
108.  4.30 JacobLittleton
108.  4.30 NicsMunari
110.  4.31 NmeCuber
111.  4.32 Koen van Aller
112.  4.34 InfinityCuber324
113.  4.35 Cubing_Paddy
114.  4.36 Oliver Pällo
115.  4.38 bennettstouder
116.  4.43 ichcubegerne
116.  4.43 tommyo11
118.  4.45 ajw9668
118.  4.45 beabernardes
118.  4.45 SmirkyCubes
121.  4.48 Shadowjockey
122.  4.50 Bld
123.  4.55 superkitkat106
124.  4.59 Meanjuice
125.  4.62 lumes2121
126.  4.63 abunickabhi
127.  4.64 Timona
127.  4.64 vi_
127.  4.64 drpfisherman
130.  4.66 Isaiah Scott
131.  4.67 Kyle Ho
132.  4.86 Clock_Enthusiast
133.  4.92 Nitin Kumar 2018
134.  4.93 Noob's Cubes
135.  4.94 hotufos
136.  5.03 bbbbbbbowen
137.  5.05 yoyoyobank3
138.  5.07 CT-6666
138.  5.07 Bogdan
140.  5.10 Stxrkzy
140.  5.10 tigermaxi
140.  5.10 samuel roveran
143.  5.12 Swagrid
144.  5.13 Johnathan Young
145.  5.14 bunsen
146.  5.17 GrettGrett
147.  5.26 CaptainCuber
148.  5.31 Joe Archibald
149.  5.33 Twisted Cubing
150.  5.35 Jakub D
151.  5.41 whatshisbucket
152.  5.54 EthanMCuber
153.  5.58 Hari Hari
154.  5.62 a_cuber04
155.  5.63 Qzinator
156.  5.67 Cuber987
157.  5.86 rlnninja44
158.  5.87 Tomoki-cube
159.  5.89 CuberThomas
160.  5.96 rjt07
161.  5.97 xyzzy
162.  5.98 A_Fast
162.  5.98 Li Xiang
162.  5.98 robotmania
165.  6.02 Lukz
166.  6.03 Abram Grimsley
167.  6.04 Henry13
168.  6.09 pb_cuber
168.  6.09 UkkoE
170.  6.10 kbrune
171.  6.12 Poorcuber09
172.  6.15 Tekooo
173.  6.16 Quixoteace
174.  6.17 CasperHegt
175.  6.24 SpeedCubeLegend17
176.  6.33 Varnite
177.  6.35 AdamRubiksCubed
178.  6.40 GooseCuber
179.  6.48 Joecab 2000
180.  6.71 GeographicalCuber
181.  6.74 Panagiotis Christopoulos
182.  7.08 Mike Hughey
183.  7.12 roxanajohnson01
184.  7.26 pranavAR
185.  7.27 GradBombR
186.  7.31 Jason Tzeng
187.  7.34 Athervus
188.  7.38 Cuber.Hello.com
189.  7.46 Fmlet
190.  7.51 Jany
191.  7.70 Running for cube
192.  7.72 theos
192.  7.72 Penguinocuber
194.  7.75 N4C0
195.  7.79 Iglesauce
196.  7.80 Soldier
197.  8.20 One Wheel
198.  8.57 Huntsidermy Cubed
199.  8.96 Lord brainy
200.  9.02 randomboi
201.  9.10 lucazdoescubingstuff
202.  9.26 Acuberintheworld
203.  9.62 Krökeldil
204.  10.35 reue
205.  11.29 Zacian1516
206.  11.35 arbivara
207.  12.23 Christopher Crnjak
208.  12.52 Jacck
209.  12.71 Nevinator2
210.  14.43 grathepro
211.  14.62 HaiyaAustin
212.  16.94 SpedCube
213.  21.17 Nealius4Realius
214.  21.65 MatsBergsten
215.  24.63 cubekid2014
216.  32.41 VictorVulture
217.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*3x3x3*(286)
1.  6.03 Luke Garrett
2.  6.36 benzhao
3.  6.74 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  6.76 Mantas U
5.  6.93 David ep
6.  6.96 Danny Morgan
7.  7.01 tobysthatsall
8.  7.06 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  7.09 Parist P
10.  7.42 Ryan Pilat
10.  7.42 p.dranchuk
12.  7.51 Charles Jerome
13.  7.55 lilwoaji
14.  7.59 Magdamini
15.  7.63 Zamirul Faris
16.  7.64 JackPfeifer
17.  7.71 FishyIshy
18.  7.73 AndyMok
19.  7.75 Ash Black
20.  7.79 DLXCubing
21.  7.87 2017LAMB06
22.  8.04 EvanWright1
23.  8.20 AidanNoogie
24.  8.25 MichaelNielsen
25.  8.29 darrensaito
26.  8.32 tsutt099
27.  8.33 Adam Chodyniecki
28.  8.48 Daniel Partridge
29.  8.50 mihnea3000
30.  8.52 NewoMinx
31.  8.53 ThomasBevan
32.  8.57 LeviGibson
33.  8.58 ichcubegerne
33.  8.58 Shaun Mack
35.  8.60 cuberkid10
36.  8.63 Ontricus
37.  8.69 KrokosB
38.  8.72 parkertrager
39.  8.75 eyeballboi
40.  8.83 DhruvA
41.  8.86 leomannen
42.  8.89 Tues
42.  8.89 BradenTheMagician
44.  8.93 Dream Cubing
45.  9.01 NongQuocDuy
46.  9.10 remopihel
47.  9.11 Micah Wingfield
48.  9.16 aricuber
49.  9.17 ponte_fast
50.  9.20 derk
51.  9.22 AydenNguyen
52.  9.28 Skewb_Cube
52.  9.28 Hargun02
54.  9.31 turtwig
55.  9.32 WizardCM
56.  9.36 CubingWizard
57.  9.42 G2013
57.  9.42 Shadowjockey
57.  9.42 tommyo11
60.  9.45 MartinN13
61.  9.46 Christopher Fandrich
62.  9.47 Marcus Siu
63.  9.54 JacobLittleton
64.  9.57 20luky3
65.  9.59 Raymos Castillo
66.  9.62 ZPcuber
67.  9.64 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
68.  9.70 MCuber
69.  9.72 yijunleow
70.  9.82 Swagrid
71.  9.85 Timona
72.  9.90 agradess2
73.  9.94 Jammy
74.  9.95 NicsMunari
75.  9.98 Cale S
76.  10.02 wearephamily1719
77.  10.10 TheReasonableCuber
78.  10.12 cubeth
78.  10.12 Cuber2s
80.  10.13 qaz
81.  10.15 DGCubes
82.  10.23 KamTheCuber
83.  10.26 typeman5
84.  10.38 Oliver Pällo
85.  10.47 Chris Van Der Brink
86.  10.48 TheCubingAddict980
87.  10.56 Boris McCoy
88.  10.65 VectorCubes
88.  10.65 any name you wish
90.  10.71 Tonester
91.  10.78 Fred Lang
92.  10.83 BMcCl1
93.  10.88 zSquirreL
94.  10.92 Antto Pitkänen
95.  10.93 gruuby
96.  10.97 Mr_Man_I_Am
97.  11.01 Koen van Aller
98.  11.02 beabernardes
99.  11.03 bunsen
99.  11.03 Dabmachine1
101.  11.10 Parke187
102.  11.13 FishTalons
103.  11.17 bbbbbbbowen
104.  11.19 abunickabhi
105.  11.22 Calumv 
106.  11.23 sigalig
107.  11.27 JakeAK
108.  11.35 Utkarsh Ashar
109.  11.38 Cody_Caston
110.  11.41 BradyLawrence
111.  11.42 superkitkat106
112.  11.43 DynaXT
113.  11.52 KingCanyon
114.  11.57 cuberswoop
115.  11.58 dylpickle123780
116.  11.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
117.  11.60 Luke Solves Cubes
118.  11.61 Jorian Meeuse
119.  11.66 KarlJagiel
120.  11.71 lumes2121
121.  11.76 dads_cookies
122.  11.77 Ssiא
122.  11.77 Cosmic Cubes
124.  11.82 weatherman223
125.  11.89 midnightcuberx
126.  11.95 PCCuber
127.  11.97 bennettstouder
128.  12.02 tigermaxi
129.  12.10 Hana_n
130.  12.12 CornerTwisted
131.  12.18 Enoch Jiang
132.  12.19 Magma Cubing
133.  12.22 fdskljgrie
134.  12.25 Scrambled
135.  12.28 rlnninja44
136.  12.33 2019ECKE02
137.  12.37 xyzzy
138.  12.60 carlosvilla9
139.  12.65 TDog
140.  12.86 drpfisherman
140.  12.86 Nitin Kumar 2018
142.  12.97 SpiFunTastic
143.  12.99 Sawyer
144.  13.03 sqAree
145.  13.32 yoyoyobank3
145.  13.32 juanixxds
147.  13.34 Ravman
148.  13.41 Stxrkzy
149.  13.52 Nevan J
150.  13.53 CubeLub3r
151.  13.58 nigelthecuber
152.  13.64 jo141
153.  13.68 Noob's Cubes
153.  13.68 Natemophi
155.  13.70 ajw9668
156.  13.75 Cubing Mania
157.  13.78 50ph14
158.  13.85 breadears
159.  13.91 pjk
160.  13.95 Johnathan Young
160.  13.95 ProStar
160.  13.95 FaTyl
163.  13.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
164.  14.16 whatshisbucket
165.  14.24 Topher_
166.  14.25 Ali161102
167.  14.37 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
168.  14.50 ican97
169.  14.51 [email protected]
170.  14.60 InfinityCuber324
171.  14.61 epride17
172.  14.68 AdamRubiksCubed
173.  14.71 Isaiah Scott
174.  14.79 Abram Grimsley
175.  14.81 qatumciuzacqul
176.  14.84 floqualmie
177.  14.87 Henry13
178.  15.14 stanley chapel
179.  15.20 SpeedCubeReview
180.  15.21 Kyle Ho
181.  15.54 Tekooo
182.  15.64 Varnite
182.  15.64 Fmlet
184.  15.80 Meow_dasKatze
185.  16.08 hyn
186.  16.23 Joe Archibald
187.  16.37 a_cuber04
188.  16.39 NmeCuber
189.  16.45 mystetcuningas
190.  16.57 bluishshark
191.  16.67 CuberThomas
192.  16.85 GrettGrett
193.  16.93 CaptainCuber
193.  16.93 SpeedCubeLegend17
195.  16.97 Joecab 2000
196.  16.99 Bogdan
197.  17.05 kbrune
198.  17.08 pb_cuber
199.  17.11 GooseCuber
200.  17.14 Poorcuber09
201.  17.21 WTFperm
202.  17.26 Cubing_Paddy
203.  17.33 AmyYu
204.  17.43 RyanSoh
205.  17.46 Bld
206.  17.49 EthanMCuber
207.  17.60 Li Xiang
208.  17.75 Running for cube
209.  17.95 Caden Fisher
210.  18.10 Lord brainy
211.  18.26 vi_
212.  18.27 robotmania
213.  18.34 Meanjuice
214.  18.42 CT-6666
215.  18.43 pranavAR
216.  18.76 tuliphanos
217.  18.83 BerSerKer
218.  19.05 CasperHegt
219.  19.14 Tomoki-cube
220.  19.16 imapickle07
221.  19.71 Hari Hari
222.  19.73 Lukz
223.  19.87 IsekaiMe
224.  20.04 hotufos
225.  20.11 Jany
226.  20.33 Jlit
227.  20.37 rubix guy
228.  20.38 Jason Tzeng
229.  20.40 A_Fast
230.  20.44 FeelTheBeat
231.  20.54 sporteisvogel
232.  20.66 CubeEnthusiast15
233.  20.86 N4C0
234.  20.95 samuel roveran
235.  21.38 rjt07
236.  21.41 SUCubing
237.  21.52 Jrg
238.  21.54 Jakub D
239.  21.56 NoSekt
240.  21.65 SuperCrafter51
241.  21.77 Mike Hughey
242.  21.83 MJCuber05
243.  21.94 One Wheel
244.  21.95 Quixoteace
245.  22.08 nurhid.hisham
246.  22.22 1davey29
247.  22.29 Huntsidermy Cubed
248.  22.42 roxanajohnson01
249.  22.61 jordi_frei
250.  22.72 theos
251.  23.01 Cuber987
252.  23.74 Rubika-37-021204
253.  23.80 HaiyaAustin
254.  24.14 I am gan for cubes
255.  24.46 Penguinocuber
256.  24.55 Jack Law
257.  25.09 Krökeldil
258.  26.31 Nash171
259.  26.81 reue
260.  27.03 Christopher Crnjak
261.  27.12 GeographicalCuber
262.  27.84 Cuber.Hello.com
263.  27.88 Panagiotis Christopoulos
264.  28.06 Qzinator
265.  28.38 randomboi
266.  29.49 Jacck
267.  29.61 Sohaib Mubbashir Javaid
268.  30.27 Iglesauce
269.  32.42 GradBombR
270.  33.65 arbivara
271.  34.57 UkkoE
272.  34.69 lucazdoescubingstuff
273.  35.07 SpedCube
274.  35.14 Soldier
275.  35.31 Nevinator2
276.  35.84 Melvintnh327
277.  36.49 Zacian1516
278.  38.08 Lutz_P
279.  38.75 grathepro
280.  40.98 MatsBergsten
281.  41.76 Acuberintheworld
282.  42.13 cubekid2014
283.  47.03 Fischlein
284.  47.53 Nealius4Realius
285.  57.38 ARNAV1
286.  1:18.45 daani1


*4x4x4*(150)
1.  27.42 Mantas U
2.  30.06 Luke Garrett
3.  30.52 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  30.86 AndyMok
5.  31.16 darrensaito
6.  31.49 Ryan Pilat
7.  31.62 NewoMinx
8.  31.78 Dream Cubing
9.  31.86 Magdamini
10.  33.29 Charles Jerome
11.  33.66 Adam Chodyniecki
12.  33.77 Parist P
13.  33.85 Danny Morgan
14.  34.38 G2013
15.  34.41 Hargun02
16.  34.95 Micah Wingfield
17.  35.40 EvanWright1
18.  35.68 fun at the joy
19.  36.08 derk
20.  36.18 Boris McCoy
21.  37.46 Shadowjockey
22.  37.60 BradenTheMagician
23.  37.83 yijunleow
24.  37.99 DGCubes
25.  38.04 tommyo11
26.  38.06 MCuber
27.  38.44 Ash Black
27.  38.44 Raymos Castillo
29.  38.50 KarlJagiel
30.  38.99 ponte_fast
31.  39.22 Tues
32.  39.42 agradess2
33.  39.50 20luky3
34.  39.51 Marcus Siu
35.  39.81 ichcubegerne
36.  40.10 KrokosB
37.  40.11 TheReasonableCuber
38.  40.44 p.dranchuk
39.  41.40 leomannen
40.  41.86 ThomasBevan
41.  41.94 Parke187
42.  42.04 Ontricus
43.  42.05 Koen van Aller
44.  43.03 BMcCl1
45.  43.50 NicsMunari
46.  43.56 beabernardes
47.  43.83 juanixxds
48.  43.92 zSquirreL
49.  43.95 any name you wish
50.  44.14 Fred Lang
51.  44.50 NathanaelCubes
52.  44.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
53.  44.65 tsutt099
54.  44.74 WizardCM
55.  44.80 NongQuocDuy
56.  45.43 bbbbbbbowen
57.  45.65 cuberswoop
58.  46.08 CubingWizard
59.  46.97 carlosvilla9
60.  47.04 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  47.08 gruuby
62.  47.34 wearephamily1719
63.  47.37 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  47.67 bunsen
65.  48.45 xyzzy
66.  48.82 dylpickle123780
67.  49.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
68.  49.65 abunickabhi
69.  50.34 stanley chapel
69.  50.34 drpfisherman
71.  51.41 bennettstouder
72.  51.44 Tonester
73.  52.05 DynaXT
74.  52.30 Nitin Kumar 2018
75.  54.15 Luke Solves Cubes
76.  55.07 [email protected]
77.  55.75 Bld
78.  55.86 elimescube
79.  56.05 tigermaxi
80.  56.32 Jorian Meeuse
81.  57.13 Cosmic Cubes
82.  57.59 yoyoyobank3
83.  58.39 Abram Grimsley
84.  58.46 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  59.54 CaptainCuber
86.  1:00.83 Stxrkzy
87.  1:01.63 nigelthecuber
88.  1:02.20 Cubing Mania
89.  1:02.83 Ali161102
90.  1:03.23 Tekooo
91.  1:03.39 KingCanyon
92.  1:03.42 breadears
93.  1:03.75 Fmlet
94.  1:04.44 CT-6666
95.  1:05.04 Poorcuber09
96.  1:05.20 Swagrid
97.  1:05.77 Meow_dasKatze
98.  1:06.10 CubeLub3r
99.  1:06.38 Sawyer
100.  1:06.69 Isaiah Scott
101.  1:06.96 hotufos
102.  1:07.00 hyn
103.  1:07.34 ProStar
104.  1:08.10 Jason Tzeng
105.  1:11.46 SpeedCubeLegend17
106.  1:11.48 Bogdan
107.  1:13.15 One Wheel
108.  1:14.19 robotmania
109.  1:14.60 whatshisbucket
110.  1:16.09 Running for cube
111.  1:16.15 kbrune
112.  1:16.54 ajw9668
113.  1:17.08 theos
114.  1:17.19 Ravman
115.  1:17.29 IsekaiMe
116.  1:19.35 vi_
117.  1:20.71 rjt07
118.  1:20.99 CuberThomas
119.  1:21.35 roxanajohnson01
120.  1:23.35 AdamRubiksCubed
121.  1:25.03 Jrg
122.  1:26.11 EthanMCuber
123.  1:27.25 Topher_
124.  1:28.42 NmeCuber
125.  1:28.87 Kyle Ho
126.  1:29.07 Varnite
127.  1:33.36 Meanjuice
128.  1:33.76 a_cuber04
129.  1:35.71 samuel roveran
130.  1:35.88 sporteisvogel
131.  1:36.66 Quixoteace
132.  1:37.49 A_Fast
133.  1:39.75 Ssiא
134.  1:39.87 N4C0
135.  1:41.39 fdskljgrie
136.  1:43.03 Huntsidermy Cubed
137.  1:46.89 Jacck
138.  1:55.40 I am gan for cubes
139.  1:59.71 Hari Hari
140.  2:10.96 Johnathan Young
141.  2:21.15 Christopher Crnjak
142.  2:21.95 HaiyaAustin
143.  2:22.55 Krökeldil
144.  2:24.26 tuliphanos
145.  2:27.01 jordi_frei
146.  2:35.79 MatsBergsten
147.  2:40.29 reue
148.  2:47.55 arbivara
149.  3:11.43 Iglesauce
150.  7:07.55 Nealius4Realius


*5x5x5*(88)
1.  55.24 Dream Cubing
2.  56.69 AndyMok
3.  59.18 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:01.32 fun at the joy
5.  1:01.75 Luke Garrett
6.  1:02.42 Danny Morgan
7.  1:02.59 Shadowjockey
8.  1:03.38 ichcubegerne
9.  1:04.56 Parist P
10.  1:04.80 turtwig
11.  1:06.39 Max C.
12.  1:07.79 ponte_fast
13.  1:09.41 G2013
14.  1:10.23 Marcus Siu
15.  1:10.61 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:11.51 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:12.73 KarlJagiel
18.  1:13.76 agradess2
19.  1:13.84 LwBigcubes
20.  1:14.61 tommyo11
21.  1:14.65 DGCubes
22.  1:15.25 Timona
23.  1:15.46 Tues
24.  1:15.81 tsutt099
25.  1:16.37 gruuby
26.  1:16.61 NicsMunari
27.  1:18.32 leomannen
28.  1:18.59 logofetesulo1
29.  1:19.15 qaz
30.  1:19.59 Fred Lang
31.  1:22.19 abunickabhi
32.  1:24.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  1:24.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
34.  1:25.93 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:26.62 Nitin Kumar 2018
36.  1:27.08 dylpickle123780
37.  1:27.42 xyzzy
38.  1:27.75 NongQuocDuy
39.  1:27.77 MCuber
40.  1:30.51 zSquirreL
41.  1:30.87 beabernardes
42.  1:31.15 any name you wish
43.  1:31.53 ThomasBevan
44.  1:32.78 carlosvilla9
45.  1:32.91 cuberswoop
46.  1:34.22 juanixxds
47.  1:39.49 Parke187
48.  1:42.77 DynaXT
49.  1:42.94 elimescube
50.  1:44.34 Isaiah Scott
51.  1:46.55 breadears
52.  1:47.85 CaptainCuber
53.  1:50.45 bbbbbbbowen
54.  1:53.72 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  2:02.60 wearephamily1719
56.  2:03.22 Sawyer
57.  2:05.66 [email protected]
58.  2:06.43 CT-6666
59.  2:06.96 Poorcuber09
60.  2:08.20 whatshisbucket
61.  2:09.10 InfinityCuber324
62.  2:11.32 kbrune
63.  2:12.45 One Wheel
64.  2:12.71 yoyoyobank3
65.  2:15.42 theos
66.  2:17.23 Jrg
67.  2:17.55 Bld
68.  2:21.18 Bogdan
69.  2:21.64 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  2:24.82 Tekooo
71.  2:27.26 stanley chapel
72.  2:27.55 Fmlet
73.  2:35.03 Jason Tzeng
74.  2:35.44 EthanMCuber
75.  2:39.11 Abram Grimsley
76.  2:41.47 sporteisvogel
77.  2:42.28 Jacck
78.  2:47.07 robotmania
79.  2:49.41 Ravman
80.  2:54.95 Meanjuice
81.  2:57.91 CuberThomas
82.  4:29.91 MatsBergsten
83.  4:47.87 Krökeldil
84.  5:17.94 Iglesauce
85.  DNF NewoMinx
85.  DNF Stxrkzy
85.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
85.  DNF SpeedCubeLegend17


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:43.11 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.08 AndyMok
3.  1:48.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:51.04 Shadowjockey
5.  1:52.01 thecubingwizard
6.  1:52.80 Hargun02
7.  1:57.11 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:59.21 fun at the joy
9.  1:59.51 Luke Garrett
10.  2:03.24 Danny Morgan
11.  2:10.95 agradess2
12.  2:12.86 turtwig
13.  2:12.93 drpfisherman
14.  2:13.99 DGCubes
15.  2:17.60 gruuby
16.  2:17.99 xyzzy
17.  2:18.58 Marcus Siu
18.  2:21.18 ponte_fast
19.  2:21.28 Tues
20.  2:22.64 LwBigcubes
21.  2:28.55 tsutt099
22.  2:30.02 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:38.61 Jammy
24.  2:44.86 Nitin Kumar 2018
25.  2:50.12 zSquirreL
26.  2:55.33 beabernardes
27.  2:58.48 leomannen
28.  3:05.77 elimescube
29.  3:15.87 ThomasBevan
30.  3:20.27 DynaXT
31.  3:29.86 juanixxds
32.  3:34.03 c00bmaster
33.  3:39.70 Isaiah Scott
34.  3:49.12 One Wheel
35.  4:11.63 theos
36.  4:12.88 Jrg
37.  4:36.13 Poorcuber09
38.  4:47.89 Bld
39.  4:58.67 [email protected]
40.  5:01.28 Jacck
41.  5:04.68 kbrune
42.  5:05.02 CT-6666
43.  5:11.71 sporteisvogel
44.  8:32.09 Krökeldil
45.  DNF abunickabhi
45.  DNF Ali161102


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:17.21 Dream Cubing
2.  2:30.13 ichcubegerne
3.  2:49.93 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:52.82 Hargun02
5.  2:54.96 LwBigcubes
6.  3:05.91 Luke Garrett
7.  3:12.10 Raymos Castillo
8.  3:21.63 agradess2
9.  3:27.29 Marcus Siu
10.  3:27.97 Danny Morgan
11.  3:33.94 gruuby
12.  3:34.71 xyzzy
13.  3:42.94 Tues
14.  3:50.11 TheReasonableCuber
15.  3:56.03 tsutt099
16.  3:59.99 DGCubes
17.  4:32.49 dylpickle123780
18.  4:32.73 zSquirreL
19.  4:51.75 FishTalons
20.  5:54.84 Jrg
21.  6:07.03 juanixxds
22.  7:01.52 theos
23.  7:07.72 thomas.sch
24.  7:26.67 CT-6666
25.  8:03.83 kbrune
26.  8:56.36 Meow_dasKatze
27.  DNF ThomasBevan
27.  DNF Isaiah Scott
27.  DNF typeman5
27.  DNF Danielle Ang


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(73)
1.  2.26 I am gan for cubes
2.  3.42 fdskljgrie
3.  4.39 tuliphanos


Spoiler



4.  4.42 NongQuocDuy
5.  4.54 TipsterTrickster 
6.  4.67 leomannen
7.  4.71 Danny Morgan
8.  5.48 Magdamini
9.  5.71 Cubing_Paddy
10.  5.80 Luke Garrett
11.  5.84 darrensaito
12.  6.27 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  6.34 turtwig
14.  7.07 Tues
15.  7.15 Ryan Pilat
16.  8.03 ponte_fast
17.  8.93 LeviGibson
18.  9.03 Jorian Meeuse
19.  9.11 p.dranchuk
20.  9.22 cuberswoop
21.  9.77 Shaun Mack
22.  9.95 Daniel Partridge
23.  10.06 Soldier
24.  10.13 nigelthecuber
25.  10.14 dads_cookies
26.  10.35 agradess2
27.  10.85 any name you wish
28.  11.58 Marcus Siu
29.  12.11 ichcubegerne
30.  12.14 BradenTheMagician
31.  12.68 KDJ
32.  12.73 [email protected]
33.  12.78 tsutt099
34.  13.73 bluishshark
35.  13.86 sigalig
36.  15.48 UkkoE
37.  17.29 robotmania
38.  18.93 grathepro
39.  18.99 Nitin Kumar 2018
40.  19.60 abunickabhi
41.  20.13 Li Xiang
42.  24.29 Ravman
43.  26.13 juanixxds
44.  26.34 WizardCM
45.  27.56 Raymos Castillo
46.  30.52 DGCubes
47.  30.61 Fmlet
48.  31.14 Mike Hughey
49.  32.72 MatsBergsten
50.  35.79 theos
51.  35.89 zSquirreL
52.  37.13 Oliver Pällo
53.  37.29 stanley chapel
54.  37.42 kbrune
55.  39.39 ThomasBevan
56.  40.86 gruuby
57.  48.37 whatshisbucket
58.  50.97 Koen van Aller
59.  53.17 Bld
60.  57.67 ajw9668
61.  1:07.14 Jacck
62.  1:10.31 AndyMok
63.  1:17.41 Krökeldil
64.  1:52.82 Hari Hari
65.  1:57.20 NmeCuber
66.  2:37.88 GeographicalCuber
67.  3:58.76 c00bmaster
68.  7:39.73 Varnite
69.  8:43.99 Christopher Crnjak
70.  DNF EthanMCuber
70.  DNF Parist P
70.  DNF Cosmic Cubes
70.  DNF randomboi


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)
1.  16.83 G2013
2.  18.14 sigalig
3.  18.84 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  19.55 BandedCubing101
5.  21.84 KDJ
6.  23.46 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  23.50 riovqn
8.  27.00 2019ECKE02
9.  27.02 Jorian Meeuse
10.  30.58 abunickabhi
11.  37.55 ican97
12.  45.54 Cubing_Paddy
13.  50.98 Nihahhat
14.  52.41 FishTalons
15.  56.55 mystetcuningas
16.  58.71 qatumciuzacqul
17.  1:00.49 DGCubes
18.  1:17.76 Fmlet
19.  1:19.38 juanixxds
20.  1:23.25 MatsBergsten
21.  1:24.61 ichcubegerne
22.  1:26.58 ThomasBevan
23.  1:29.47 Luke Garrett
24.  1:30.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
25.  1:34.91 theos
26.  1:50.42 Raymos Castillo
27.  1:55.92 Danny Morgan
28.  2:16.46 Jammy
29.  2:16.63 fdskljgrie
30.  2:38.12 filmip
31.  2:45.25 stanley chapel
32.  2:48.05 Oliver Pällo
33.  2:54.30 zSquirreL
34.  3:06.37 AndyMok
35.  3:06.43 whatshisbucket
36.  3:09.90 Koen van Aller
37.  3:26.81 Nitin Kumar 2018
38.  3:41.68 kbrune
39.  4:12.75 Jacck
40.  4:14.17 ponte_fast
41.  4:59.20 c00bmaster
42.  5:02.01 sporteisvogel
43.  5:14.43 wearephamily1719
44.  5:42.49 Krökeldil
45.  6:37.42 any name you wish
46.  DNF Sawyer
46.  DNF Bld
46.  DNF tsutt099
46.  DNF padddi
46.  DNF CT-6666
46.  DNF Ssiא
46.  DNF xyzzy


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:05.53 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:21.02 KDJ
3.  2:37.47 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  2:50.22 abunickabhi
5.  3:37.34 Nihahhat
6.  6:37.48 theos
7.  7:47.39 MatsBergsten
8.  8:34.97 Jacck
9.  12:47.11 juanixxds
10.  DNF ThomasBevan
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF DGCubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:18.65 2019ECKE02
2.  4:25.09 abunickabhi
3.  20:30.35 theos


Spoiler



4.  21:08.44 DGCubes
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF KDJ


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF DGCubes

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  17/21 29:29 the super cuber
2.  16/20 50:03 riovqn
3.  9/11 40:14 theos


Spoiler



4.  12/17 54:18 Nihahhat
5.  4/4 4:33 Keroma12
6.  3/3 9:00 DGCubes
7.  3/3 10:28 Jacck
8.  2/2 1:08 KDJ


*3x3x3 one-handed*(157)
1.  10.21 Mantas U
2.  10.52 lilwoaji
3.  10.77 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.37 Parist P
5.  11.69 Magdamini
6.  12.29 darrensaito
7.  12.92 Benjamin Warry
8.  12.99 Hargun02
9.  13.03 Micah Wingfield
10.  13.43 JackPfeifer
11.  13.85 BrianJ
12.  13.89 Ash Black
13.  13.92 p.dranchuk
14.  14.32 AndyMok
15.  14.65 Dream Cubing
16.  14.72 2017LAMB06
17.  15.10 Ryan Pilat
18.  15.21 Nihahhat
19.  15.33 turtwig
20.  15.61 Danny Morgan
21.  15.70 ichcubegerne
22.  15.73 Tues
23.  15.82 NewoMinx
24.  16.15 Marcus Siu
25.  16.31 Tonester
26.  16.53 JakeAK
27.  16.56 tsutt099
28.  16.60 remopihel
29.  16.83 mihnea3000
30.  16.90 leomannen
31.  17.13 Cody_Caston
32.  17.20 Shaun Mack
33.  17.42 qaz
34.  17.51 tobysthatsall
35.  17.58 EvanWright1
36.  17.69 Jammy
37.  17.77 wearephamily1719
38.  17.79 DGCubes
39.  18.03 midnightcuberx
40.  18.92 TheReasonableCuber
41.  19.01 typeman5
42.  19.25 Ontricus
43.  19.71 ponte_fast
44.  19.79 Parke187
45.  20.04 cubeth
46.  20.55 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  20.55 WizardCM
48.  20.75 AydenNguyen
49.  20.84 NongQuocDuy
50.  20.96 agradess2
51.  21.01 zSquirreL
52.  21.15 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  21.16 BradenTheMagician
54.  21.18 PCCuber
55.  21.42 MCuber
56.  21.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  21.46 Calumv 
58.  21.78 abunickabhi
59.  21.81 Fred Lang
60.  21.82 yoyoyobank3
61.  22.01 xyzzy
62.  22.27 yijunleow
63.  22.32 KingCanyon
64.  22.51 Swagrid
65.  22.55 Timona
66.  22.75 drpfisherman
67.  23.01 ThomasBevan
67.  23.01 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
69.  23.19 carlosvilla9
70.  23.20 ican97
71.  23.69 tigermaxi
72.  23.82 any name you wish
73.  24.11 BMcCl1
73.  24.11 Sawyer
75.  24.27 [email protected]
76.  24.42 Nitin Kumar 2018
77.  24.71 CubingWizard
78.  24.92 cuberswoop
79.  25.06 VectorCubes
80.  25.07 2019ECKE02
81.  25.15 juanixxds
82.  25.82 mystetcuningas
82.  25.82 Isaiah Scott
84.  26.05 NicsMunari
85.  26.10 nigelthecuber
86.  26.38 qatumciuzacqul
87.  26.48 Ravman
88.  26.49 epride17
89.  26.58 pjk
90.  26.70 gruuby
91.  26.71 floqualmie
92.  26.83 Raymos Castillo
93.  27.76 Koen van Aller
94.  28.02 CubeLub3r
95.  28.08 bunsen
96.  28.92 Fmlet
97.  28.97 tommyo11
98.  29.54 FishTalons
99.  29.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
100.  30.47 bbbbbbbowen
101.  30.66 Joe Archibald
102.  30.85 hyn
103.  30.89 RyanSoh
104.  30.93 DynaXT
105.  31.81 beabernardes
106.  32.38 Kyle Ho
107.  32.72 fdskljgrie
108.  33.55 Cosmic Cubes
109.  33.72 ProStar
110.  34.23 Stxrkzy
111.  34.26 hotufos
112.  34.33 pranavAR
113.  34.75 Topher_
114.  34.81 Poorcuber09
115.  36.52 Noob's Cubes
116.  37.21 Caden Fisher
117.  37.32 AmyYu
118.  37.66 Henry13
119.  38.17 CuberThomas
120.  38.18 Bld
121.  38.56 Jack Law
122.  39.00 Cubing_Paddy
123.  39.41 Abram Grimsley
124.  39.46 Joecab 2000
125.  40.60 EthanMCuber
126.  43.32 ajw9668
127.  44.01 Mike Hughey
128.  44.16 vi_
129.  45.25 Tekooo
130.  46.34 Hari Hari
131.  47.01 kbrune
132.  47.04 NmeCuber
133.  47.53 tuliphanos
134.  47.95 Cuber987
135.  48.83 Meanjuice
136.  49.82 robotmania
137.  50.39 Johnathan Young
138.  51.39 a_cuber04
139.  51.89 SpeedCubeLegend17
140.  53.20 HaiyaAustin
141.  53.71 theos
142.  54.78 whatshisbucket
143.  56.86 samuel roveran
144.  57.63 Running for cube
144.  57.63 Jacck
146.  1:04.80 GeographicalCuber
147.  1:07.67 Jason Tzeng
148.  1:08.45 IsekaiMe
149.  1:11.66 Penguinocuber
150.  1:19.48 randomboi
151.  1:19.83 nurhid.hisham
152.  1:29.63 cubekid2014
153.  1:37.88 Krökeldil
154.  1:44.36 CT-6666
155.  1:57.44 Soldier
156.  2:59.16 Nealius4Realius
157.  DNF I am gan for cubes


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  41.12 DGCubes
2.  1:43.96 gruuby
3.  2:07.59 Meow_dasKatze


Spoiler



4.  2:48.80 Danny Morgan
5.  3:06.69 Cubing_Paddy
6.  3:31.31 Fmlet
7.  DNF ThomasBevan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(23)
1.  40.76 DGCubes
2.  41.48 gruuby
3.  41.86 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  50.17 any name you wish
5.  1:01.57 TheReasonableCuber
6.  1:06.35 juanixxds
7.  1:13.16 whatshisbucket
8.  1:26.53 Bld
9.  1:35.12 zSquirreL
10.  1:38.81 kbrune
11.  1:41.01 ponte_fast
12.  1:41.06 Meanjuice
13.  2:04.95 Hari Hari
14.  2:11.19 theos
15.  2:13.87 NmeCuber
16.  2:17.56 Jacck
17.  2:28.27 Danny Morgan
18.  2:39.99 ThomasBevan
19.  3:04.93 Fmlet
20.  3:52.89 ajw9668
21.  DNF Ethan1575
21.  DNF GeographicalCuber
21.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  30.67 (24, 34, 34) brad711
1.  30.67 (29, 31, 32) theos
3.  33.67 (31, 33, 37) NongQuocDuy
3.  33.67 (33, 34, 34) ponte_fast


Spoiler



5.  34.00 (40, 31, 31) elimescube
6.  40.00 (34, 38, 48) nigelthecuber
7.  41.33 (50, 41, 33) Danny Morgan
8.  50.33 (53, 46, 52) TDog
9.  52.33 (46, 58, 53) EthanMCuber
10.  55.00 (57, 54, 54) NmeCuber
11.  58.00 (53, 62, 59) Meanjuice
12.  DNF (24, 29, DNS) TipsterTrickster 
12.  DNF (28, 29, DNF) tsutt099
12.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) Raymos Castillo
12.  DNF (54, 66, DNS) stanley chapel
12.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) p.dranchuk
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Isaiah Scott


*2-3-4 Relay*(80)
1.  38.23 Mantas U
2.  38.71 AndyMok
3.  40.22 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  41.75 Dream Cubing
5.  42.93 Parist P
6.  42.99 Tues
7.  43.41 Magdamini
8.  43.81 Danny Morgan
9.  44.29 Ash Black
10.  45.88 fun at the joy
11.  46.05 Micah Wingfield
12.  46.73 tsutt099
13.  48.54 Marcus Siu
14.  51.54 CubingWizard
15.  52.57 TheReasonableCuber
16.  53.85 p.dranchuk
17.  54.04 Hargun02
18.  54.34 ThomasBevan
19.  54.55 Parke187
20.  54.79 BradenTheMagician
21.  54.86 Raymos Castillo
22.  55.43 Fred Lang
23.  56.40 ichcubegerne
24.  56.43 NongQuocDuy
25.  57.54 gruuby
26.  58.68 ponte_fast
27.  58.86 zSquirreL
28.  59.54 Shadowjockey
29.  59.83 Timona
30.  59.87 agradess2
31.  1:00.39 DGCubes
32.  1:02.26 bbbbbbbowen
33.  1:03.34 Isaiah Scott
34.  1:04.36 beabernardes
35.  1:07.30 cuberswoop
36.  1:07.37 any name you wish
37.  1:07.43 Koen van Aller
38.  1:07.95 Bld
39.  1:08.06 yoyoyobank3
40.  1:10.48 abunickabhi
41.  1:10.79 DynaXT
42.  1:10.83 [email protected]
43.  1:11.38 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  1:11.54 juanixxds
45.  1:13.42 CaptainCuber
46.  1:18.15 Nitin Kumar 2018
47.  1:19.13 Abram Grimsley
48.  1:21.01 Cosmic Cubes
49.  1:21.43 hyn
50.  1:24.45 CT-6666
51.  1:25.76 Poorcuber09
52.  1:27.32 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  1:31.44 Topher_
54.  1:32.59 whatshisbucket
55.  1:33.20 Ravman
56.  1:35.41 Cubing_Paddy
57.  1:37.59 CuberThomas
58.  1:39.26 theos
59.  1:42.11 Fmlet
60.  1:42.60 vi_
61.  1:47.44 EthanMCuber
62.  1:47.85 Jason Tzeng
63.  1:47.88 Bogdan
64.  1:47.94 kbrune
65.  1:50.98 ajw9668
66.  1:55.89 N4C0
67.  1:58.13 Kyle Ho
68.  2:00.90 Meanjuice
69.  2:03.94 NmeCuber
70.  2:05.25 Huntsidermy Cubed
71.  2:06.00 rjt07
72.  2:08.13 Quixoteace
73.  2:10.13 Jacck
74.  2:14.84 a_cuber04
75.  2:14.88 Johnathan Young
76.  2:41.50 tuliphanos
77.  2:56.14 Christopher Crnjak
78.  3:12.18 Iglesauce
79.  3:28.45 Krökeldil
80.  3:56.31 I am gan for cubes


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:40.65 AndyMok
2.  1:44.69 Dream Cubing
3.  1:46.27 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  1:49.88 fun at the joy
5.  1:50.93 Luke Garrett
6.  1:55.03 ichcubegerne
7.  1:55.30 Tues
8.  1:57.22 Danny Morgan
9.  1:57.27 Parist P
10.  1:57.70 Shadowjockey
11.  1:58.71 Marcus Siu
12.  2:01.25 Hargun02
13.  2:06.62 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:07.90 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:08.77 ponte_fast
16.  2:08.85 agradess2
17.  2:10.36 DGCubes
18.  2:17.96 NongQuocDuy
19.  2:22.10 any name you wish
20.  2:23.87 ThomasBevan
21.  2:25.60 beabernardes
22.  2:29.39 zSquirreL
23.  2:30.64 TheReasonableCuber
24.  2:35.54 gruuby
25.  2:43.84 Utkarsh Ashar
26.  2:44.13 DynaXT
27.  2:44.30 Parke187
28.  2:48.22 juanixxds
29.  3:06.23 Poorcuber09
30.  3:08.45 CaptainCuber
31.  3:15.16 Isaiah Scott
32.  3:17.53 [email protected]
33.  3:36.28 Luke Solves Cubes
34.  3:36.80 CT-6666
35.  3:45.60 Bogdan
36.  3:49.06 Bld
37.  4:01.57 kbrune
38.  4:10.31 Cubing_Paddy
39.  4:11.98 whatshisbucket
40.  4:21.42 theos
41.  4:23.73 Fmlet
42.  4:38.90 Meanjuice
43.  4:45.34 CuberThomas
44.  4:48.97 Ravman
45.  4:52.62 Jason Tzeng
46.  5:22.05 NmeCuber
47.  5:29.03 Jacck
48.  7:59.64 Krökeldil
49.  9:07.82 Iglesauce


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  3:23.95 Dream Cubing
2.  3:43.85 Hargun02
3.  3:49.15 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:56.21 ichcubegerne
5.  3:56.53 fun at the joy
6.  4:28.14 DGCubes
7.  4:31.81 ponte_fast
8.  4:41.45 Marcus Siu
9.  4:46.52 Tues
10.  4:46.53 gruuby
11.  4:46.55 TheReasonableCuber
12.  5:29.88 beabernardes
13.  5:31.65 zSquirreL
14.  5:40.54 any name you wish
15.  6:06.49 DynaXT
16.  6:16.39 juanixxds
17.  6:28.77 CaptainCuber
18.  7:13.80 Luke Solves Cubes
19.  8:45.38 theos
20.  9:03.76 CT-6666
21.  10:27.04 kbrune
22.  17:00.56 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:39.05 Dream Cubing
2.  6:38.91 ichcubegerne
3.  6:48.00 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  7:47.28 Marcus Siu
5.  8:05.94 gruuby
6.  8:08.88 Tues
7.  8:18.71 DGCubes
8.  8:26.72 ponte_fast
9.  8:26.76 TheReasonableCuber
10.  10:17.39 beabernardes
11.  10:20.37 zSquirreL
12.  11:57.69 CaptainCuber
13.  16:00.01 Ayce
14.  16:29.59 CT-6666
15.  16:43.04 theos
16.  19:27.63 kbrune


*Clock*(103)
1.  4.22 VectorCubes
2.  4.84 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  5.01 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  5.14 Jude_Stradtner
5.  5.22 Oliver Pällo
6.  5.38 Danny Morgan
7.  5.58 TipsterTrickster 
8.  5.65 Jakub D
9.  5.82 MartinN13
10.  5.83 Cubing Simplified
11.  5.84 Luke Garrett
12.  5.87 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  5.88 Magdamini
14.  6.06 Antto Pitkänen
15.  6.52 Charles Jerome
16.  6.68 AndyMok
17.  6.90 carlosvilla9
18.  6.92 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
19.  7.21 mariotdias
20.  7.29 zSquirreL
21.  7.30 2017LAMB06
22.  7.31 tsutt099
23.  7.33 Christopher Fandrich
24.  7.40 Shadowjockey
25.  7.43 Jules Graham
26.  7.53 drpfisherman
27.  7.55 darrensaito
28.  7.80 2019ECKE02
29.  7.86 BradenTheMagician
29.  7.86 CornerTwisted
31.  7.96 TDog
32.  8.02 Parist P
33.  8.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  8.09 NewoMinx
35.  8.38 InfinityCuber324
36.  8.47 Parke187
37.  8.55 Raymos Castillo
38.  8.65 Tues
39.  8.73 MCuber
40.  8.77 Jammy
41.  8.86 bluishshark
42.  9.17 Ash Black
43.  9.19 Li Xiang
44.  9.23 floqualmie
45.  9.27 KrokosB
46.  9.30 ThomasBevan
47.  9.43 Tonester
48.  9.50 DynaXT
49.  9.72 BrianJ
50.  9.77 gruuby
51.  9.79 CubeLub3r
52.  9.84 Panagiotis Christopoulos
53.  9.90 MichaelNielsen
54.  9.95 Cody_Caston
55.  10.02 N4C0
55.  10.02 Marcus Siu
57.  10.21 Joe Archibald
58.  10.40 DGCubes
59.  10.41 lilwoaji
60.  10.55 cuberswoop
61.  10.64 Jason Tzeng
62.  10.89 Fred Lang
63.  11.15 Luke Solves Cubes
64.  11.26 CubingWizard
65.  11.31 Quixoteace
66.  11.34 qatumciuzacqul
67.  11.36 WizardCM
68.  11.48 2018AMSB02
69.  11.60 rjt07
70.  11.91 SpeedCubeLegend17
71.  11.97 FishTalons
72.  12.07 mystetcuningas
73.  12.11 TheReasonableCuber
74.  12.20 EvanWright1
75.  12.80 Stxrkzy
76.  13.04 KingCanyon
77.  13.40 ProStar
78.  14.27 PortugeeJoe
79.  14.34 Kyle Ho
80.  14.50 theos
81.  14.60 Henry13
82.  14.62 beabernardes
83.  15.12 any name you wish
84.  15.27 abunickabhi
85.  15.46 xyzzy
86.  15.52 Meow_dasKatze
87.  15.56 Cubing_Paddy
88.  15.78 Jacck
89.  16.05 stanley chapel
90.  16.52 Isaiah Scott
91.  17.45 Poorcuber09
92.  18.34 tigermaxi
93.  18.70 Cosmic Cubes
94.  28.07 ajw9668
95.  31.50 [email protected]
96.  35.18 EthanMCuber
97.  38.17 Bld
98.  39.94 KamTheCuber
99.  41.38 Huntsidermy Cubed
100.  54.20 Meanjuice
101.  DNF Ryan Pilat
101.  DNF yoyoyobank3
101.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Megaminx*(66)
1.  42.02 NewoMinx
2.  42.23 Hargun02
3.  43.15 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  43.98 Luke Garrett
5.  46.67 AndyMok
6.  46.85 WizardCM
7.  48.92 Jammy
8.  49.44 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  49.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  50.32 NicsMunari
11.  50.74 yijunleow
12.  51.76 Micah Wingfield
13.  53.00 Danny Morgan
14.  54.13 KarlJagiel
15.  54.93 Shadowjockey
16.  56.19 G2013
17.  56.37 Dream Cubing
18.  56.88 ponte_fast
19.  57.91 carlosvilla9
20.  58.36 Meow_dasKatze
21.  58.47 leomannen
22.  58.97 Fred Lang
23.  59.53 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:00.47 agradess2
25.  1:02.52 CubingWizard
26.  1:03.14 Raymos Castillo
27.  1:04.82 DGCubes
28.  1:09.64 gruuby
29.  1:09.88 Tues
30.  1:09.90 floqualmie
31.  1:10.62 tsutt099
32.  1:11.22 beabernardes
33.  1:16.00 Liam Wadek
34.  1:16.15 Parist P
35.  1:16.41 KingCanyon
36.  1:18.44 logofetesulo1
37.  1:19.42 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:22.96 DynaXT
39.  1:24.39 typeman5
40.  1:24.50 FishTalons
41.  1:26.39 2019ECKE02
42.  1:26.54 Marcus Siu
43.  1:28.36 Luke Solves Cubes
44.  1:32.82 nigelthecuber
45.  1:36.76 xyzzy
46.  1:38.13 ThomasBevan
47.  1:39.35 [email protected]
48.  1:41.44 zSquirreL
49.  1:51.27 CT-6666
50.  1:54.80 juanixxds
51.  1:55.96 Poorcuber09
52.  2:12.29 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  2:12.71 Isaiah Scott
54.  2:29.58 theos
55.  2:29.65 One Wheel
56.  2:33.75 ajw9668
57.  2:46.09 Fmlet
58.  2:47.23 Running for cube
59.  3:00.16 Jacck
60.  3:09.82 Jrg
61.  3:15.02 Meanjuice
62.  3:38.50 thomas.sch
63.  3:40.42 kbrune
64.  4:37.94 Krökeldil
65.  DNF cuberswoop
65.  DNF Kyle Ho


*Pyraminx*(147)
1.  1.64 fdskljgrie
2.  1.77 Daniel Partridge
3.  2.01 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  2.49 Danny Morgan
5.  2.50 Magdamini
6.  2.61 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  2.78 DGCubes
8.  2.95 Ash Black
9.  3.03 EvanWright1
10.  3.04 I am gan for cubes
11.  3.09 50ph14
12.  3.18 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  3.20 Ryan Pilat
13.  3.20 Charles Jerome
15.  3.40 remopihel
16.  3.42 Shaun Mack
16.  3.42 tsutt099
18.  3.57 Luke Garrett
19.  3.58 Cody_Caston
20.  3.68 Joe Archibald
21.  3.74 SpiFunTastic
22.  3.76 KarlJagiel
23.  3.79 darrensaito
24.  3.90 Marcus Siu
25.  3.92 aricuber
26.  3.93 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  4.03 CornerTwisted
28.  4.10 Mr_Man_I_Am
29.  4.13 Ontricus
30.  4.17 MartinN13
31.  4.18 NewoMinx
32.  4.23 JackPfeifer
33.  4.47 Cubing_Paddy
34.  4.52 BradenTheMagician
35.  4.61 wearephamily1719
36.  4.64 AndyMok
37.  5.27 CaptainCuber
38.  5.29 Parist P
39.  5.34 MCuber
40.  5.46 Magma Cubing
41.  5.47 nigelthecuber
42.  5.53 CubingWizard
42.  5.53 JacobLittleton
44.  5.56 Raymos Castillo
45.  5.59 ponte_fast
46.  5.60 Jason Tzeng
47.  5.69 Oliver Pällo
48.  5.72 KrokosB
49.  5.73 eyeballboi
50.  5.78 Shadowjockey
51.  5.81 Tues
52.  5.82 WizardCM
53.  5.91 Tonester
54.  5.93 lilwoaji
54.  5.93 juanixxds
56.  6.01 Parke187
57.  6.04 Jammy
57.  6.04 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
59.  6.18 derk
60.  6.20 VectorCubes
61.  6.38 gruuby
62.  6.40 G2013
63.  6.52 leomannen
64.  6.53 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  6.59 EthanMCuber
66.  6.69 NongQuocDuy
67.  6.95 Jakub D
68.  6.96 SpeedCubeLegend17
69.  7.02 yoyoyobank3
70.  7.03 turtwig
71.  7.13 carlosvilla9
71.  7.13 beabernardes
73.  7.19 Poorcuber09
74.  7.22 Stxrkzy
75.  7.23 agradess2
76.  7.28 Cubing Mania
77.  7.43 any name you wish
78.  7.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
78.  7.59 Kyle Ho
80.  7.64 TheReasonableCuber
81.  7.68 Tekooo
82.  7.70 ThomasBevan
83.  7.71 tuliphanos
84.  7.73 Topher_
85.  8.00 Abram Grimsley
86.  8.07 2018AMSB02
87.  8.18 InfinityCuber324
88.  8.25 Hargun02
89.  8.26 Cosmic Cubes
90.  8.27 theos
91.  8.28 yijunleow
92.  8.30 ajw9668
93.  8.40 superkitkat106
94.  8.43 Isaiah Scott
95.  8.53 NmeCuber
96.  8.62 Fred Lang
97.  8.67 cuberswoop
98.  8.84 N4C0
99.  8.87 Mike Hughey
100.  8.97 Koen van Aller
101.  9.03 CubeLub3r
102.  9.08 sigalig
103.  9.19 Noob's Cubes
104.  9.21 2019ECKE02
105.  9.39 abunickabhi
106.  9.44 DynaXT
107.  9.46 Meanjuice
108.  9.55 ProStar
109.  9.83 Bogdan
110.  9.87 floqualmie
111.  9.96 Li Xiang
112.  10.02 tigermaxi
113.  10.05 Luke Solves Cubes
114.  10.14 zSquirreL
115.  10.26 Johnathan Young
116.  10.46 samuel roveran
117.  10.66 [email protected]
118.  10.82 Bld
119.  11.03 Panagiotis Christopoulos
120.  11.18 Huntsidermy Cubed
121.  11.20 Hari Hari
122.  12.15 CasperHegt
123.  12.26 KamTheCuber
124.  12.31 pranavAR
125.  12.72 AdamRubiksCubed
126.  12.80 GradBombR
127.  13.06 KingCanyon
128.  13.33 Jacck
129.  13.55 Soldier
130.  14.15 Sawyer
131.  14.46 brickinapresent
132.  14.73 robotmania
133.  16.05 Joecab 2000
134.  16.49 Qzinator
135.  16.67 thecommander858
136.  16.75 randomboi
137.  16.85 CT-6666
138.  17.26 CuberThomas
139.  18.41 Fmlet
140.  18.46 Ravman
141.  19.59 cubekid2014
142.  20.58 Iglesauce
143.  21.23 kbrune
144.  22.91 Krökeldil
145.  24.51 Nealius4Realius
146.  24.80 PortugeeJoe
147.  39.98 Fischlein


*Square-1*(110)
1.  5.70 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  5.81 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.03 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.14 EvanWright1
5.  7.76 Ryan Pilat
6.  8.06 Danny Morgan
7.  8.16 BrianJ
8.  8.52 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  8.85 darrensaito
10.  8.94 Marcus Siu
11.  9.43 Charles Jerome
12.  9.70 2019ECKE02
13.  9.76 JackPfeifer
14.  9.86 Benjamin Warry
15.  10.46 Shaun Mack
16.  10.61 tsutt099
17.  10.80 thecubingwizard
18.  10.82 Elijah Rain Phelps
19.  10.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  11.33 Cale S
21.  11.46 BradyLawrence
22.  12.15 Parist P
23.  12.46 MichaelNielsen
24.  12.47 Magdamini
25.  12.57 AydenNguyen
25.  12.57 Antto Pitkänen
27.  13.00 derk
28.  13.03 Daniel Partridge
29.  13.19 Hargun02
30.  13.37 AidanNoogie
31.  13.41 Luke Garrett
32.  13.53 BradenTheMagician
33.  13.56 KarlJagiel
34.  13.98 Boris McCoy
35.  14.07 leomannen
36.  14.22 AndyMok
37.  14.26 Ash Black
38.  14.58 zSquirreL
39.  15.50 MCuber
40.  15.87 CubingWizard
41.  15.89 NewoMinx
42.  16.07 lilwoaji
43.  16.23 bluishshark
44.  16.34 Tues
45.  17.24 ichcubegerne
46.  17.61 Mantas U
47.  17.75 Raymos Castillo
48.  18.21 nigelthecuber
49.  18.22 beabernardes
50.  18.35 JacobLittleton
51.  19.01 wearephamily1719
52.  19.34 eyeballboi
53.  19.80 DGCubes
54.  20.05 Cody_Caston
55.  20.09 WizardCM
56.  20.31 Oliver Pällo
57.  20.53 whatshisbucket
58.  20.54 any name you wish
59.  20.91 bunsen
60.  20.97 Der Der
61.  21.49 weatherman223
62.  21.89 hyn
63.  22.00 TheReasonableCuber
64.  22.42 NicsMunari
65.  22.44 SmirkyCubes
66.  22.66 floqualmie
67.  22.88 Luke Solves Cubes
68.  23.22 Fred Lang
69.  23.24 Okopatie
70.  23.68 ponte_fast
71.  23.96 Parke187
72.  24.06 InfinityCuber324
73.  24.10 juanixxds
74.  24.18 gruuby
75.  24.86 Tonester
76.  25.95 theos
77.  26.36 drpfisherman
78.  26.49 EthanMCuber
79.  26.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
80.  27.58 DynaXT
81.  28.20 carlosvilla9
82.  28.27 Calumv 
83.  28.47 asiahyoo1997
84.  28.60 turtwig
85.  30.20 ThomasBevan
86.  30.48 Meanjuice
87.  30.77 Enirolf
88.  31.86 Ravman
89.  34.00 yoyoyobank3
90.  34.66 Bld
91.  34.74 Joe Archibald
92.  35.38 Clock_Enthusiast
93.  36.26 ajw9668
94.  36.49 CubeLub3r
95.  37.65 tuliphanos
96.  37.88 epride17
97.  38.24 cuberswoop
98.  39.93 Poorcuber09
99.  42.27 Abram Grimsley
100.  44.24 White KB
101.  44.59 vi_
102.  47.20 Meow_dasKatze
103.  48.87 superkitkat106
104.  49.84 Huntsidermy Cubed
105.  54.57 Fmlet
106.  1:01.04 Jacck
107.  1:07.75 CasperHegt
108.  1:08.82 N4C0
109.  1:38.67 CuberThomas
110.  2:39.94 kbrune


*Skewb*(127)
1.  2.14 Legomanz
2.  2.50 Cody_Caston
3.  2.65 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.85 Ash Black
5.  2.95 MichaelNielsen
6.  3.05 Shaun Mack
7.  3.09 KarlJagiel
8.  3.16 tsutt099
9.  3.22 CornerTwisted
10.  3.45 any name you wish
11.  3.57 NewoMinx
12.  3.62 Magdamini
13.  3.63 darrensaito
14.  3.72 tigermaxi
15.  3.79 Luke Garrett
16.  3.86 JackPfeifer
16.  3.86 EvanWright1
18.  3.88 VectorCubes
19.  3.89 nigelthecuber
20.  4.01 Danny Morgan
21.  4.11 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.14 Tues
23.  4.15 I am gan for cubes
24.  4.22 Magma Cubing
25.  4.34 derk
26.  4.35 N4C0
27.  4.53 DhruvA
28.  4.55 AndyMok
29.  4.56 Antto Pitkänen
30.  4.62 Marcus Siu
31.  4.64 leomannen
32.  4.68 Hargun02
33.  4.72 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  4.85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
35.  4.90 p.dranchuk
36.  4.94 hotufos
37.  5.08 lilwoaji
37.  5.08 KrokosB
39.  5.19 InfinityCuber324
39.  5.19 DGCubes
41.  5.23 WizardCM
42.  5.24 Raymos Castillo
43.  5.38 Poorcuber09
44.  5.43 Parist P
45.  5.70 NongQuocDuy
46.  5.79 MartinN13
46.  5.79 Oliver Pällo
48.  5.82 MCuber
49.  5.89 Daniel Partridge
50.  5.98 Jason Tzeng
51.  6.11 Clock_Enthusiast
52.  6.19 bluishshark
53.  6.26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
54.  6.30 floqualmie
55.  6.45 CubingWizard
56.  6.47 sigalig
57.  6.74 AdamRubiksCubed
58.  6.76 fdskljgrie
59.  6.79 cuberswoop
60.  6.91 DynaXT
61.  6.94 Calumv 
62.  7.09 Parke187
63.  7.18 Tonester
64.  7.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  7.35 JacobLittleton
66.  7.38 ajw9668
67.  7.47 Lukz
68.  7.82 TheReasonableCuber
69.  7.88 [email protected]
70.  7.93 Timona
71.  8.06 Fred Lang
72.  8.09 Li Xiang
73.  8.13 Cubing_Paddy
74.  8.19 Joe Archibald
75.  8.21 2019ECKE02
76.  8.25 Ryan Pilat
77.  8.27 Cuber987
78.  8.33 Isaiah Scott
79.  8.48 vi_
80.  8.50 zSquirreL
81.  8.56 rlnninja44
82.  8.64 Cosmic Cubes
83.  8.66 Swagrid
84.  8.70 gruuby
85.  8.72 turtwig
86.  8.80 2018AMSB02
87.  8.83 rjt07
88.  8.84 KingCanyon
89.  8.90 carlosvilla9
90.  8.96 EthanMCuber
91.  8.97 ponte_fast
92.  9.15 theos
93.  9.16 yoyoyobank3
94.  9.52 Meow_dasKatze
95.  9.63 Kyle Ho
96.  9.71 abunickabhi
97.  9.84 ThomasBevan
98.  10.01 Bogdan
99.  10.67 CaptainCuber
100.  10.69 Luke Solves Cubes
101.  10.85 beabernardes
102.  10.90 superkitkat106
103.  11.07 Meanjuice
104.  11.83 roxanajohnson01
105.  11.85 CasperHegt
106.  12.47 Koen van Aller
107.  13.29 juanixxds
108.  13.52 Tekooo
109.  13.68 Fmlet
110.  13.76 CT-6666
111.  15.12 KamTheCuber
112.  15.39 Sawyer
113.  16.14 Abram Grimsley
114.  16.19 Ravman
115.  16.21 SpeedCubeLegend17
116.  16.28 Qzinator
117.  17.31 Topher_
118.  17.45 Bld
119.  17.85 Mike Hughey
120.  18.92 Jacck
121.  19.92 Huntsidermy Cubed
122.  20.28 NmeCuber
123.  21.05 Iglesauce
124.  24.14 randomboi
125.  24.61 kbrune
126.  DNF Soldier
126.  DNF agradess2


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  22.10 fdskljgrie
2.  22.24 NicsMunari
3.  22.84 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  23.26 DGCubes
5.  24.25 Luke Garrett
6.  26.56 WizardCM
7.  34.42 gruuby
8.  43.13 cuberswoop
9.  43.57 ponte_fast
10.  54.96 Meanjuice
11.  1:05.33 Luke Solves Cubes
12.  1:07.10 EthanMCuber
13.  1:25.93 ThomasBevan
14.  2:12.47 kbrune
15.  3:24.61 arbivara
16.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
16.  DNF White KB


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:40.22 NewoMinx
2.  3:48.03 Danny Morgan
3.  4:13.92 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  4:21.70 DGCubes
5.  4:29.18 Raymos Castillo
6.  4:35.59 Marcus Siu
7.  5:08.40 gruuby
8.  5:10.26 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:33.59 zSquirreL
10.  5:51.11 beabernardes
11.  6:12.24 ThomasBevan
12.  7:45.87 Poorcuber09
13.  8:18.79 Cubing_Paddy
14.  9:05.55 theos
15.  12:07.98 roxanajohnson01
16.  13:14.45 Huntsidermy Cubed
17.  13:37.26 CuberThomas


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  4.76 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.72 DGCubes
3.  10.02 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  10.16 jo141
5.  11.33 tsutt099
6.  11.90 MichaelNielsen
7.  13.78 Raymos Castillo
8.  16.87 TheReasonableCuber
9.  17.27 Abram Grimsley
10.  18.98 theos
11.  19.38 gruuby
12.  19.87 Danny Morgan
13.  20.16 bluishshark
14.  20.39 zSquirreL
15.  24.37 EthanMCuber
16.  27.95 Meanjuice
17.  28.90 Mike Hughey
18.  31.61 DynaXT
19.  38.10 Jacck
20.  38.97 ThomasBevan
21.  46.30 [email protected]
22.  1:14.11 kbrune


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  24.28 DGCubes
2.  46.19 gruuby
3.  47.58 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  53.21 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:00.14 Danny Morgan
6.  1:14.18 One Wheel
7.  1:15.35 Jacck
8.  1:23.60 cuberswoop
9.  2:14.56 ThomasBevan
10.  2:22.25 EthanMCuber
11.  3:04.76 InfinityCuber324
12.  4:00.90 Meanjuice
13.  6:36.40 arbivara
14.  DNF White KB


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  21.16 dads_cookies
2.  21.54 xyzzy
3.  23.05 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  23.76 Bogdan
5.  27.87 Jason Tzeng
6.  39.27 EthanMCuber
7.  40.79 Meanjuice
8.  1:05.71 PortugeeJoe
9.  1:44.83 White KB
10.  2:51.90 Jacck
11.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Speed Fewest Moves*(10)
1.  48.53 DGCubes
2.  54.19 p.dranchuk
3.  54.92 kbrune


Spoiler



4.  56.59 EthanMCuber
5.  59.94 ThomasBevan
6.  66.84 Meanjuice
7.  69.71 NmeCuber
8.  DNF any name you wish
8.  DNF Johnathan Young
8.  DNF cuberswoop


*Mirror Blocks*(26)
1.  15.29 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.22 ichcubegerne
3.  28.95 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  33.62 Abram Grimsley
5.  36.44 SpeedyReedy
6.  40.45 TheReasonableCuber
7.  43.97 Marcus Siu
8.  46.87 DGCubes
9.  47.79 Bld
10.  48.20 Raymos Castillo
11.  54.38 ponte_fast
12.  57.42 Hari Hari
13.  59.08 zSquirreL
14.  1:00.70 yoyoyobank3
15.  1:01.02 juanixxds
16.  1:17.35 Danny Morgan
17.  1:20.11 Luke Solves Cubes
18.  1:21.49 Meanjuice
19.  1:35.54 a_cuber04
20.  1:35.85 EthanMCuber
21.  1:38.89 roxanajohnson01
22.  1:54.71 CubingWizard
23.  1:59.16 Krökeldil
24.  3:06.18 Iglesauce
25.  3:42.71 Nevinator2
26.  4:46.15 Fmlet


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:30.19 DGCubes
2.  4:42.59 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  22.67 edd_dib
2.  47.61 Raymos Castillo
3.  51.78 kits_


Spoiler



4.  57.56 zSquirreL
5.  1:22.72 DGCubes
6.  1:34.01 xyzzy



*Contest results*(338)
1.  1794 Danny Morgan
2.  1723 Luke Garrett
3.  1561 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1535 AndyMok
5.  1474 tsutt099
6.  1455 Tues
7.  1447 Marcus Siu
8.  1382 Magdamini
9.  1367 Parist P
10.  1345 BradenTheMagician
11.  1321 ponte_fast
12.  1319 Raymos Castillo
13.  1293 Hargun02
14.  1272 darrensaito
15.  1250 Ash Black
16.  1209 gruuby
17.  1207 TheReasonableCuber
18.  1201 zSquirreL
19.  1190 NewoMinx
20.  1189 leomannen
21.  1157 ichcubegerne
22.  1142 ThomasBevan
23.  1141 Ryan Pilat
24.  1139 Dream Cubing
25.  1134 EvanWright1
26.  1100 Charles Jerome
27.  1095 any name you wish
28.  1094 NongQuocDuy
29.  1056 agradess2
30.  1034 CubingWizard
31.  1026 WizardCM
32.  1015 Shadowjockey
33.  1004 Mantas U
34.  994 p.dranchuk
35.  971 Parke187
36.  968 JackPfeifer
37.  965 MCuber
38.  960 Daniel Partridge
39.  941 juanixxds
40.  926 KarlJagiel
41.  918 Fred Lang
42.  914 lilwoaji
43.  895 beabernardes
44.  880 turtwig
45.  874 Cody_Caston
46.  872 nigelthecuber
47.  864 cuberswoop
48.  856 KrokosB
49.  854 DynaXT
50.  850 Micah Wingfield
51.  841 derk
52.  829 G2013
53.  827 Tonester
53.  827 wearephamily1719
55.  815 abunickabhi
56.  812 carlosvilla9
57.  802 Shaun Mack
58.  793 fdskljgrie
59.  776 Luke Solves Cubes
60.  765 VectorCubes
61.  762 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
62.  743 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
63.  730 Ontricus
64.  723 yijunleow
65.  714 Oliver Pällo
66.  713 NicsMunari
67.  711 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  700 [email protected]
69.  697 CornerTwisted
70.  683 2017LAMB06
71.  657 Chris Van Der Brink
71.  657 Antto Pitkänen
73.  649 Koen van Aller
74.  648 KingCanyon
75.  646 2019ECKE02
76.  641 yoyoyobank3
76.  641 AydenNguyen
76.  641 Isaiah Scott
79.  629 Jammy
80.  625 Brendyn Dunagan
81.  622 theos
82.  616 Christopher Fandrich
83.  613 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
84.  605 Cubing_Paddy
85.  603 tommyo11
86.  601 Boris McCoy
87.  597 xyzzy
88.  595 Timona
89.  592 floqualmie
89.  592 Nitin Kumar 2018
91.  590 fun at the joy
92.  582 eyeballboi
93.  580 drpfisherman
93.  580 Poorcuber09
95.  579 Cosmic Cubes
96.  576 tigermaxi
96.  576 JacobLittleton
96.  576 BMcCl1
99.  560 Jorian Meeuse
100.  559 CubeLub3r
101.  556 MichaelNielsen
102.  555 Bld
103.  553 Ravman
104.  552 Calumv 
105.  551 mihnea3000
106.  540 AidanNoogie
107.  537 sigalig
107.  537 InfinityCuber324
109.  532 ajw9668
110.  531 MartinN13
111.  530 JakeAK
112.  524 bbbbbbbowen
113.  523 EthanMCuber
114.  521 Sawyer
115.  515 aricuber
116.  513 remopihel
117.  510 I am gan for cubes
118.  507 CaptainCuber
119.  504 Magma Cubing
119.  504 bluishshark
121.  501 Swagrid
122.  500 LeviGibson
123.  496 Joe Archibald
124.  482 whatshisbucket
125.  480 bunsen
126.  477 Abram Grimsley
127.  476 Meanjuice
128.  475 DLXCubing
129.  474 Fmlet
130.  458 Stxrkzy
131.  456 Mr_Man_I_Am
132.  451 Topher_
132.  451 Jason Tzeng
134.  449 stanley chapel
135.  444 cuberkid10
136.  439 Kyle Ho
137.  438 kbrune
137.  438 dads_cookies
139.  437 ProStar
140.  434 tuliphanos
141.  432 SpiFunTastic
142.  429 Cale S
143.  422 hyn
144.  419 CT-6666
145.  415 midnightcuberx
146.  414 NmeCuber
147.  411 tobysthatsall
148.  407 Adam Chodyniecki
149.  404 qaz
150.  403 TipsterTrickster 
151.  401 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
152.  398 Cubing Mania
153.  390 SpeedCubeLegend17
154.  384 FishTalons
155.  380 KamTheCuber
156.  373 superkitkat106
157.  372 Bogdan
158.  370 Tekooo
159.  369 typeman5
160.  362 weatherman223
161.  353 DhruvA
162.  352 bennettstouder
163.  350 hotufos
164.  348 20luky3
165.  347 Legomanz
166.  343 dylpickle123780
167.  338 Li Xiang
168.  335 N4C0
169.  332 vi_
170.  329 cubeth
171.  317 Noob's Cubes
172.  316 BrianJ
173.  312 CuberThomas
174.  305 Meow_dasKatze
175.  303 Jakub D
176.  298 thecubingwizard
176.  298 Johnathan Young
178.  294 AdamRubiksCubed
179.  291 Jacck
180.  290 Nevan J
181.  288 benzhao
182.  285 David ep
183.  283 robotmania
184.  276 qatumciuzacqul
185.  275 Zamirul Faris
186.  274 BradyLawrence
187.  273 FishyIshy
188.  272 PCCuber
188.  272 50ph14
190.  267 rlnninja44
191.  265 lumes2121
192.  264 ican97
193.  261 Hari Hari
193.  261 mystetcuningas
195.  256 Benjamin Warry
196.  252 parkertrager
197.  247 TDog
198.  245 rjt07
199.  240 a_cuber04
200.  239 Nihahhat
201.  238 Skewb_Cube
201.  238 breadears
203.  235 Henry13
204.  228 Jules Graham
204.  228 Panagiotis Christopoulos
206.  224 ZPcuber
206.  224 Mike Hughey
208.  223 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
209.  213 samuel roveran
210.  212 epride17
211.  211 Cuber2s
211.  211 asacuber
213.  204 pjk
213.  204 TheCubingAddict980
215.  197 One Wheel
215.  197 Ali161102
217.  194 Ssiא
218.  192 Varnite
219.  191 Joecab 2000
220.  190 Dabmachine1
220.  190 Clock_Enthusiast
222.  187 Running for cube
222.  187 pranavAR
224.  186 Lukz
225.  184 Cuber987
226.  179 CasperHegt
227.  172 GrettGrett
228.  171 elimescube
229.  170 MaksymilianMisiak
230.  169 Quixoteace
231.  165 Ethan1575
232.  161 Hana_n
232.  161 Jrg
234.  160 jo141
234.  160 Huntsidermy Cubed
236.  159 Enoch Jiang
237.  158 Krökeldil
238.  157 roxanajohnson01
239.  156 Scrambled
240.  150 SmirkyCubes
241.  146 sqAree
241.  146 2018AMSB02
243.  145 RyanSoh
243.  145 KDJ
245.  144 pb_cuber
246.  142 A_Fast
247.  141 LwBigcubes
248.  138 Vlad Hordiienko
249.  136 Natemophi
250.  133 GooseCuber
250.  133 Tomoki-cube
252.  132 AmyYu
253.  131 sporteisvogel
254.  128 Soldier
254.  128 FaTyl
256.  127 Caden Fisher
257.  125 MatsBergsten
258.  121 Qzinator
258.  121 IsekaiMe
260.  113 UkkoE
261.  111 SpeedCubeReview
262.  104 GeographicalCuber
262.  104 NathanaelCubes
264.  102 Jude_Stradtner
265.  101 Lord brainy
265.  101 logofetesulo1
267.  97 Elijah Rain Phelps
268.  96 Cubing Simplified
269.  95 Jany
270.  93 Iglesauce
271.  89 WTFperm
272.  87 mariotdias
273.  84 riovqn
274.  83 randomboi
274.  83 Max C.
276.  81 HaiyaAustin
277.  80 GradBombR
278.  75 Jack Law
278.  75 Penguinocuber
280.  73 Christopher Crnjak
280.  73 BerSerKer
282.  71 Twisted Cubing
283.  70 imapickle07
284.  64 Jlit
285.  63 rubix guy
286.  62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
286.  62 grathepro
288.  60 Cuber.Hello.com
288.  60 FeelTheBeat
290.  58 CubeEnthusiast15
291.  57 BandedCubing101
292.  56 nurhid.hisham
293.  55 Der Der
293.  55 reue
295.  54 SUCubing
296.  53 c00bmaster
297.  52 arbivara
298.  51 NoSekt
298.  51 jordi_frei
300.  50 SuperCrafter51
301.  48 MJCuber05
302.  46 Okopatie
303.  45 Rubika-37-021204
304.  44 1davey29
305.  39 PortugeeJoe
306.  38 Liam Wadek
307.  37 lucazdoescubingstuff
308.  33 Athervus
309.  32 asiahyoo1997
309.  32 cubekid2014
309.  32 Nash171
312.  31 Nevinator2
312.  31 the super cuber
312.  31 filmip
315.  30 thomas.sch
316.  29 Nealius4Realius
316.  29 White KB
318.  28 Zacian1516
318.  28 Enirolf
318.  28 brad711
321.  27 Acuberintheworld
322.  25 SpeedyReedy
322.  25 SpedCube
324.  24 Keroma12
325.  23 Sohaib Mubbashir Javaid
326.  19 brickinapresent
327.  15 thecommander858
328.  14 Melvintnh327
329.  12 Lutz_P
330.  10 Fischlein
330.  10 edd_dib
332.  9 Ayce
333.  8 Danielle Ang
333.  8 kits_
335.  5 ARNAV1
336.  4 daani1
336.  4 padddi
336.  4 VictorVulture


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2023)

338 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 267!

That means our winner this week is *Elijah Rain Phelps!* Congratulations!!


----------

